# Poser Busting



## AWP (Nov 14, 2013)

Just posting some personal experience I've had. Knowing that we see several poser outing posts a year I thought maybe a few of you could benefit from a recent experience.

Short version: Former high school math teacher, beloved by all, with numerous claims of being a Vietnam vet Navy pilot with details. He passed away over a decade ago, but for some reason I ran down his very specific claims.

Poser.

In conversing with friends back home I mentioned what I'd found out about the guy. I was vilified by quite a few people, attacked, belittled, etc. Another significant response was "Who cares? He was a great guy and this doesn't detract from that." A minority supported my efforts and defended me, but more importantly they defended my work.

The take aways for all of you out there ready to bust a poser:
1) Prepare to be the bad guy. Why?
2) People believe what they want to believe and no amount of facts or evidence will sway them. The poser's personality will trump your evidence in the eyes of many. "He was such a good guy, he would never lie to us."
3) Some people just don't care and that includes fellow veterans. Yes, one of my loudest detractors was a vet. "We all knew he was a bullshit artist so why does this matter?"
4) Prepare to have your credibility attacked. Apparently, I was just in the National Guard, so what would I know about "the real military?" Also, my information was from the Internet and you "can't trust the Internet."

Now I know who the turds are back home and I'm fine with that. Just know that the next time your sister or whoever brings home some shitbag or there's a guy wolfing crap at the VFW (another rant in itself) or whatever the case, remember that you could be the "loser" in all of this no matter how righteous your information and the cause.


----------



## RetPara (Nov 14, 2013)

Valid, and timely points (for me).  I was... informed yesterday that a person that works at my facility had been bragging to his car pool about going around to restaurants Monday and posing as a veteran to get free meals.  I spoke with my LR/ER person this morning and there is no action my agency can take...  The person then went on to start a discussion of posing as a mental illness as opposed to a crime or affront and insult.  While I agree it's symptom of mental illness... it still must be stopped.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 14, 2013)

Yet, another reason why I think most people fucking suck penis.

F.M.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Nov 14, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Yet, another reason why I think most people fucking suck penis.
> 
> F.M.



If "most people" are hot women and it is my penis, I am all for supporting your stance, L.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 14, 2013)

Learned a long time ago Free that no matter how frivolous their claims or outrageous their actions were, when they are on their deathbed or recently passed on, if nothing else egregious occurs (Such as additional fame or ill gotten monetary gains passed on) better to just leave it be until some time has passed.

Many people have the old adage of "Why trample on a mans grave" affixed to their mentality. Once they've gotten over the stigma of their loss, then proceed to hammer away. Sure, then you're gonna get the "Well, he's no longer here to defend himself, now is he?" That's when you make sure whatever it is you are bringing to the table is iron clad and wired tight along with a good reason for doing so.

Bottom line - get em while they're still upright and stealing oxygen. Otherwise, you'll more than likely be pissing up a rope with an audience who just doesn't care.


----------



## Dame (Nov 14, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> If "most people" are hot women and it is my penis, I am all for supporting your stance, L.


----------



## AWP (Nov 14, 2013)

For me it was more curiosity than anything else. I honestly didn't start out with "This guy's full of crap and I should tear him down." He made very specific claims with dates and people involved and for me it was simple curiosity. What I found was that he lied about every single facet of his military service. I loved the old man, I thought the world of him, and finding out what I did was a blow. At the end of the day though I detest their ilk with every fiber of my being.

I put in almost 2 years of research, running down his story through veterans groups and associations, cruise books, even emailing men who would have flown with him. Nothing, nada, not even a trace. The funny thing is, and maybe speaks volumes about me, I was more pissed that these oxygen thieves attacked my work. Beat me up? Fine, but my work? GFY


----------



## Muppet (Nov 14, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> If "most people" are hot women and it is my penis, I am all for supporting your stance, L.


 
Bastard! I fucking choked on sweet tea! Well played.

F.M.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 14, 2013)

I exposed an uncle-in-law for being a poser. He had claimed to be a Ranger school grad and a "green beret" as he said it. Turned out he was a supply guy, not an RS grad and did three months as a candy striper in 5th SFG, before being booted. Long story short, I called him on his claims, and he somewhat backpedaled, bit kept up the "I was a green beret" bit. 

I have not spoken to that side of the family in years, and honestly don't miss them at all. 

Personally I've taken more of the approach that if they are AD/RC/NG making a false claim, I will try to crush them through their chain of command. If they are a veteran or claiming to be, I will cuss them and tell them what poser trash they are, being sure that people around hear it, and than I avoid the tard.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 14, 2013)

http://www.examiner.com/article/arm...-navy-store-over-teen-employee-marine-uniform



> Army veteran Aaron Bennett says he was banned from an Old Navy store in Jacksonville, Florida, after he pointed out a teen employee improperly wearing a Marine Corps uniform dress jacket complete with rank insignia, ribbons and a weapons badge, News4Jax.com reported Wednesday.
> 
> Bennett, who comes from a military family, knows that United States Code makes it illegal "to falsely represent oneself as having received any U.S. military decoration or medal." The law making that illegal is known as the Stolen Valor Act.
> 
> ...



On one hand, it's shitty that wearing a dress blue jacket complete with full decorations wouldn't receive any raised eyebrows by store staff.  It's also shitty that this employee didn't think anything of it.  ON THE OTHER HAND, I have a feeling that this Army vet was banned because he didn't talk to the manager in the most calm, rational way.  Also, this young employee was not trying to pass themselves off as a bona-fide Marine, they were wearing it as a fashion item.  If they had taken off the decorations, I would be totally cool with that.  The fact is that the blues jacket looks really good!


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 14, 2013)

JAB said:


> I exposed an uncle-in-law for being a poser. He had claimed to be a Ranger school grad and a "green beret" as he said it. Turned out he was a supply guy, not an RS grad and did three months as a candy striper in 5th SFG, before being booted. Long story short, I called him on his claims, and he somewhat backpedaled, bit kept up the "I was a green beret" bit.
> 
> I have not spoken to that side of the family in years, and honestly don't miss them at all.
> 
> Personally I've taken more of the approach that if they are AD/RC/NG making a false claim, I will try to crush them through their chain of command. If they are a veteran or claiming to be, I will cuss them and tell them what poser trash they are, being sure that people around hear it, and than I avoid the tard.



Yeah, there's a big difference from wearing a green beret (which the "candy stripers" did) and being a Green Beret.


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 14, 2013)

I bust posers as I see them before I put them in The Camel Clutch. I have no sympathy for your lying, piece of shit posing shitbag self.

The other type of posing I have a hatred for is "I almost enlisted in the.....",. Ah go fuck yourself.

I was working security years ago at a retail store. Someone pointed out to me that one of the contracters working a display was "...a Marine"

"So I heard you're a Marine? Really? Where did you serve?"
"Oh well I was a Marine in the DEP for 6 months until I was honorably discharged for an injury"
"Um what?"
"Yeah I got my eardrum punctured so I got out of the Marine Corps"
"You're not a Marine you do understand that right? You were a "poolee" in the "pool" program. You didn't go to booth much less complete boot"
"......."

Yeah fuckstick.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 14, 2013)

Marine0311 said:


> I bust posers as I see them before I put them in The Camel Clutch. I have no sympathy for your lying, piece of shit posing shitbag self.
> 
> The other type of posing I have a hatred for is "I almost enlisted in the.....",. Ah go fuck yourself.
> 
> ...



Sounds like my former BIL.  The Christmas right after we moved to Alaska we drove to Michigan for the holidays and that's when we met him.  He shut right up with his "stories" about Marine boot camp when RP mentioned something about one of his deployments.  Chump never made it through boot camp, much less anything else.  :whatever:


----------



## goon175 (Nov 15, 2013)

I was on ODA 17.8 in SEAL Team 14 and I don't give a fuck what you think.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 15, 2013)

goon175 said:


> I was on ODA 17.8 in SEAL Team 14 and I don't give a fuck what you think.


 
Got proof bro? Cause I was there!

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I could take a giant shit on a posers chest w/o it being a sex act if I could get away with it.

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 15, 2013)

Marine0311 said:


> I bust posers as I see them before I put them in The Camel Clutch. I have no sympathy for your lying, piece of shit posing shitbag self.
> 
> The other type of posing I have a hatred for is "I almost enlisted in the.....",. Ah go fuck yourself.
> 
> ...


 
Bro. If / when you preform the camel clutch on some dickhead, please, PLEASE, send pics or get a video. Thanks in advance.

F.M.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 15, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Got proof bro? Cause I was there!
> 
> F.M.



All my files were destroyed in the fire bro...


----------



## RetPara (Nov 15, 2013)

My personal best poser bust was this guy....

He no longer has the medals or ribbons in the pics....  He surrendered them to the FBI in lieu of prosecution....


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 15, 2013)

I have been involved in outing two guys in my agency and no one really cares.  It is amazing actually.  Both are known liars one is actually an academy instructor spreading his lies to noobs.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> I'm pretty sure I could take a giant shit on a posers chest *w/o it being a sex act* if I could get away with it.
> 
> F.M.


 
To late...  :-/  That was the gayest thing you've ever said.    lol


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 15, 2013)

RetPara said:


> My personal best poser bust was this guy....
> 
> He no longer has the medals or ribbons in the pics....  He surrendered them to the FBI in lieu of prosecution....



Problem is that he can go buy more quite easily... :wall:

LL


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 15, 2013)

goon175 said:


> I was on ODA 17.8 in SEAL Team 14 and I don't give a fuck what you think.



I'm sure someone on Facebook will be along shortly to call you out on that claim.  ;)


----------



## LOOON (Nov 15, 2013)

It's a double edged sword and in the end, it isn't worth it.

I used to chase and participate in the busting of posers. Not no more. It just isn't worth it.

Guys in our community will defend a friend, even when it is blatant. It's fucking amazing.

Watched it too many times.

And yes, you are the bad guy in the end


----------



## Johca (Nov 15, 2013)

LOOON said:


> It's a double edged sword and in the end, it isn't worth it.
> 
> I used to chase and participate in the busting of posers. Not no more. It just isn't worth it.
> 
> ...


I don't mind being the bad guy in some situations and circumstances.

An example of not worth it is http://siouxcityjournal.com/news/lo...cle_da2de7b2-7b56-5326-8ec3-9dc40ecf7301.html  and perhaps http://www.cleveland.com/healthfit/index.ssf/2013/10/new_knee_new_life_john_favalor.html

A worth it example is:

A Department of Defense media article published in August-September 2011 edition of Airman Magazine titled “After the Fall The Air Force Wounded Warrior Program restores a veteran’s hope”, Story by Tech. Sgt. Benjamin Rojek put forth in high publicity his combat heroics during the Vietnam War.  The following story of heroics was quickly exposed as being completely untrue and false and the Defense Media Agency quickly retracted and republished without the deceit being included.

After finishing basic, medical and jungle survival training, he was quickly sent to Vietnam to join the Army’s 1st Squadron, 6th Cavalry, as a pararescueman.

“When I got there, I thought I was going to be a medic back in the clinics,” said Sepulveda, a Sangerman, Puerto Rico, native. “But I was informed when I got there, ‘No, you’re going to be a PJ.’  I was like, ‘What the heck is a PJ?’”

He quickly learned.  His days were filled with flying on UH-1 helicopters into combat areas and administering medical care to the wounded. Unpredictable life-or-death situations taught him how to swiftly and precisely decide on and implement care.

“We get into situations in which there are no docs, there are no other medical personnel available,” Sepulveda said.  “You don’t have a doc there to guide you and you have to have at least the basic knowledge to handle these types of situations.”

“When the helicopter was hit, it exploded and no one on board survived.  I guess God wasn’t ready for me.”

By 1972, Sepulveda was still in Vietnam, unable to leave because a replacement had yet to arrive.  Still, there were lives to be saved, and in July 1972, that’s what he did when his team was sent on a mission to pick up a wounded American soldier.  When they arrived at the location via their UH-1, Sepulveda lowered a litter to the ground using a personnel rescue hoist.  As the helicopter hovered 50 feet over the pickup location, Sepulveda watched service members below put the patient on the litter facedown and scurry back under the jungle canopy.

“It bothered me,” he said.  “Usually, you put a patient on a litter on his back and one person looks up at the winch operator so they can signal the operator if the litter starts spinning.”
Following his instincts, Sepulveda opened the winch mechanism and dropped the litter a few feet. The “patient” turned to look up at the sergeant, revealing a weapon previously hidden beneath him.

“I said, ‘No, he ain’t,’ and dropped him,” Sepulveda said.

Immediately, enemy forces began firing mortar rounds at the helicopter, one hitting the tail. The young pararescueman, not wearing a safety harness, was thrown from the helicopter. He fell through the trees, breaking his right hand, left leg and ribs. That fall saved his life.
“When the helicopter was hit, it exploded and no one on board survived,” Sepulveda said. “I guess God wasn’t ready for me.”

Rescued by fellow American service members, Sepulveda came home from Vietnam broken and battered.  Unfortunately, the sociopolitical climate in the U.S. at the time meant that many Americans weren’t ready for him either.  For America’s veterans, there wasn’t a support structure in place yet, Sepulveda said.

Research of official records disclose his heroics in Vietnam story was told many time to many individuals since at least 2001.  He told this story during an official interview by Col. James C. Ruehrmund, Jr. at 1:30 PM on 22 March 2002 at Transformation Division offices (AF/XPXT), 4040 N. Fairfax Dr., Arlington, VA.  The official interview transcript has Sepulveda’s recollections of his Vietnam Army helicopter medevac heroics happening in July 1971 (now July 1972) connected to some sort of detached assignment, out of Cam Ranh Bay, as an Air Force medical technician to an Army unit.  Although the interview concerns his activities and actions on September 11, 2001 at the Pentagon more information is divulged about how cool his motorcycle is and its location to a light pole than of his actions of heroics of physically entering a burning and structurally unstable building and helping survivors.  What is disclosed is being immediately outside the hole created in the exterior wall of the Pentagon helping survivors coming out through this hole.  This is consistent with testimony of others.

Other Cold War embellishments appear in several different interviews he and others participated in since 2001.  Vague mentions is made of “Sergeant Sepulveda’s experience at the Beirut bombing and as a medic in Vietnam helped him to respond well to the tragedy.”  The presumed *Beirut* bombing incident being referred to is the 23 October 1983 *Beirut*Marine Barracks *Bombing.  Here again nothing is forth coming in official record to support his being there participating activities and contributing accomplishing claims.  If he was member of an aeromedical evacuation crew his location would be in an aircraft after the incident transporting stabilized trauma victims.*

His Desert Storm deployment and activities seem credible except no record of existence of the unit or the unit’s deployed location he claims being assigned to being found.  He claims being assigned to the 822nd Aeromedical Staging Squadron, now supposedly called the 920th Rescue Wing, at Patrick Air Force Base, Florida during DESERT SHIELD/STORM military operations.  It must be a highly classified unit as the 822nd Aeromedical Staging Squadron has no discoverable activation, deactivation date.  It appears to be as inaccurate unit of assignment claim as the 1st Squadron, 6th Cavalry claimed to be the unit owning the helicopters he was flying on in Vietnam.  No KIA, MIA, or helicopter loss event matches his story.  There is however an HH-43 (Pedro 42) combat loss on 28 October 1966 that sounds strangely almost exact to his story.

On 28 October Pedro 42 (HH-43F SN 62-4511) on an Army Med Evac mission (DET.9-38-31-28 Oct) near Pleiku was shot down and burned.  Three evacuees and the Flight Mechanic in the rear of the helicopter were killed.  Army troops and the Pararescueman (PJ) on the ground helped get the Pilot and Copilot out of the burning wreckage under enemy fire.  The PJ, Pilot and Copilot were flown out the next morning by another Pedro helicopter.  The Copilot subsequently died from injuries received in the shooting down and crash of the helicopter.  Pedro 42 established his hover and lowered the hoist with the pararescue specialist and two semi-rigid letters.  The trees were 100 to 150 feet and it was difficult to thread the cable down, as it was catching on the tree limbs.  Pedro 42 picked up the three most critically wounded and lowered the hoist for the fourth pickup.

Extract from the full mission report:
Pedro 42 had been hovering for approximately 25 minutes at the time. Pedro 56 had requested 42 to give some time prior to leaving the spot so that 56 could make his approach to the spot in minimum time.

Prior to raising the hoist, Pedro 42 was told, "Pedro, you better get out, we're" and 56 looked to the spot and saw a white flash.  There was no radio transmission from 42 or from Cobra 19.  Pedro 42 could be seen burning on the jungle floor.  The time was 2240.  Compose 02 immediately called in the air strikes for the area as planned, napalm and 260 frags.  The strikes were directed at an area 100 meters East, 100 meters North and 200 meters South of 42's position.  The air strikes by the A-1Es (1st ACS) and the AC-47 (4th ACS) were outstanding.
The following events took place almost simultaneously and several details only became known after the pararescue specialist Airman Second Class Allen R. Stanek was picked up later on, 29 October 1966.

The attack on Pedro 42 was the start of an offensive thrust by the North Vietnamese Forces. Cobra 19 company was hit with small arms fire.  The helicopter crashed through 150 foot trees cartwheeled forward and landed inverted.  Airman Stanek and several soldiers rushed to the wreckage, and even though it was burning, they broke through the bubble and extracted the pilot. The fire was too intense in the cabin, and though a trench was dug to get the spilled fuel to run off, they were unable to get the occupants out.

The four men in the cabin, three wounded and the crew chief, Airman Second Class Francis Rice perished.

While the men extracted the pilot and copilot, the company suffered several WIA by exposing themselves.

As soon as the pilots were out of the wreckage, Cobra 19 had hand combat at several positions along the defense perimeter.  Airman Stanek reported that the NVN Army made sucidal attacks and resorted to jumping into defensive positions. Pedro 56 continued to orbit the area until after the air strikes were completed in the hope that we could return to the site and pickup survivors. Cobra 19 transmitted after 15 minutes and stated that the fighting was heavy. Pedro 56 stayed in the area for another five to ten minutes and then followed Compose 02 to a forward med evac station, 3-Golf, five miles South of the Plei Djereng Special Forces Camp.
The company commander told Airman Stanek that he saw the helicopter get shot down. He heard and saw the 81 mm anti-tank rocket leave the tube and followed it to the helicopter. Several of the other men said that they saw the rocket leaving a trail of sparks on its way towards the helicopter. The man that fired the rocket was killed and the company captured the weapon.

We landed at 2310 and contacted Pleiku AB via field phone, notifying them of the status. At 2345 Cobra 19 advised us not to try and return to the area until daylight. We were told that the pilot and copilot had survived the crash but were injured. We departed 3-Golf at 0005L 29 October and landed at Pleiku at 0030L.

This is the first mission that DET.9 received any hits from ground fire. …

Airman Stanek was recommended for and presented the Silver Star for his acts and deeds of valor during the period of 28 and 29 October 1966.  His citation reads—“Airman Second Class Allen R. Stanek distinguished himself by gallantry in connection with military operations against an opposing armed force near Polei Djerang, Republic of Vietnam on 28 October 1966. On that date, Airman Stanek was the Pararescue Specialist on an HH-43F helicopter that entered an area of known hostile action for the night hoist recovery of four critically wounded Army personnel. Shortly after Airman Stanek was lowered to the ground to assist in the hoist operation, the immediate area came under heavy hostile fire, at which time the helicopter was shot down. He assisted in freeing he pilots from the wreckage, taking care of other Army wounded and returned small arms fire through the night. By his gallantry and devotion to duty, Airman Stanek has reflected great credit upon himself and the United States Air Force.”

But apparently no records review was done to verify Sepulveda's story. His story evolved by August 2011 to being a PJ performing pararescue duties on Army medevac helicopter in Vietnam and in the United States afterwards.  There are “NO” Army helicopter combat losses and Army helicopter KIA and WIA record happening during 1971 and 1972 that can be matched to his alleged helicopter being downed by incoming mortars or other direct fire as he claims happened.  There is no record of him being awarded the pararescue AFSC or being assigned to any unit to perform pararescue duties on military aircraft.


----------



## Loki (Nov 15, 2013)

http://conservativepost.com/mark-wahlberg-slams-tom-cruise/


----------



## 8654Maine (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm w/ LOOON on this.  "Live and let live", unless something about it pisses me off.

Truth of it is, I'm usually on the investigated end.  It's amazing how many folks just can't wrap their heads around a Force Recon Marine, several Ivy League Diplomas, and a MD.  PJ, Navy, or Army but never a Marine.  

I recall running into several other docs w/ similar histories:  one a ex-DevGrp guy and a ex-PJ.  Had some fun with that!


----------



## RetPara (Nov 17, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Problem is that he can go buy more quite easily... :wall:
> 
> LL


He could.... however he will wear them some where I will see them.


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 17, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> I'm w/ LOOON on this.  "Live and let live", unless something about it pisses me off.
> 
> Truth of it is, I'm usually on the investigated end.  It's amazing how many folks just can't wrap their heads around a Force Recon Marine, several Ivy League Diplomas, and a MD.  PJ, Navy, or Army but never a Marine.
> 
> I recall running into several other docs w/ similar histories:  one a ex-DevGrp guy and a ex-PJ.  Had some fun with that!



I don't agree. BOS (bust on sight).


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 17, 2013)

So last night I am at a local homebrew festival/fundraiser, getting hammered on awesome local brews. So about 2 hrs in and some guy starts hitting on my wife and her friend, no biggie, I am confident so whatever, however he then introduces them to his wife, this set off major red flags in my wofes friend, so when he said he was a recon Marine, wife's friend immediately says "oh yeah? Meet my friend D, the green beret." Dude immediately turns red, I ask him what units he is/was in. He says Infantry REcon and MARSOC. Wow, what unit were you in is my next question to which he replies 1st Recon at Lejune. I literally lol'd, and in front of about 14 people told him flat out he was full of shit. He said he was just really fucked up, and showed me an ID, dude was a LT in the Marines, but as an intel officer. To further prove he was what he said he was he shows me his commanders card, to which I said, " How would you feel if I called this guy and told him you were passing yourself off as a recon and MARSOC bubba,?" He said he would not be welcomed back at his unit and was very ashamed if himself for misrepresenting. I told him if he was going to be a poser to at least get his fucking story straight.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 17, 2013)

TLDR20 said:


> So last night I am at a local homebrew festival/fundraiser, getting hammered on awesome local brews. So about 2 hrs in and some guy starts hitting on my wife and her friend, no biggie, I am confident so whatever, however he then introduces them to his wife, this set off major red flags in my wofes friend, so when he said he was a recon Marine, wife's friend immediately says "oh yeah? Meet my friend D, the green beret." Dude immediately turns red, I ask him what units he is/was in. He says Infantry REcon and MARSOC. Wow, what unit were you in is my next question to which he replies 1st Recon at Lejune. I literally lol'd, and in front of about 14 people told him flat out he was full of shit. He said he was just really fucked up, and showed me an ID, dude was a LT in the Marines, but as an intel officer. To further prove he was what he said he was he shows me his commanders card, to which I said, " How would you feel if I called this guy and told him you were passing yourself off as a recon and MARSOC bubba,?" He said he would not be welcomed back at his unit and was very ashamed if himself for misrepresenting. I told him if he was going to be a poser to at least get his fucking story straight.


 
In the words of @Marine0311: Put him in the camel clutch!

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 17, 2013)

So, dad and I went to a local mall so dad can search for a anniverseriy present for mom (41) years. Dad buys mom a perfume called "Angel". Never heard of it but it was > $100. With that purchase, you get free engraving so dad says what ev., ok. Dude preforming the engraving is in his 60's and a real fucking smoozer. You all know the type. Used call salesman and shit. Then dude out of fucking nowhere says he was a Marine, in the Domenican Republic then Nam. I ask what unit and he repeats what I just told you...twice. I smell bullshit and dad tells what unit he was in in Nam. Dad then tells "Marine" that I was a cock deisiel Paratrooper and shows the pic I showed you guys last week and the Marine says: Oh, the strawberry beret! Fucking really? Strawberry beret? Dude then changes story and does other shit. What ever. Don't know if he was a Marine or not.

F.M.


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 17, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> So, dad and I went to a local mall so dad can search for a anniverseriy present for mom (41) years. Dad buys mom a perfume called "Angel". Never heard of it but it was > $100. With that purchase, you get free engraving so dad says what ev., ok. Dude preforming the engraving is in his 60's and a real fucking smoozer. You all know the type. Used call salesman and shit. Then dude out of fucking nowhere says he was a Marine, in the Domenican Republic then Nam. I ask what unit and he repeats what I just told you...twice. I smell bullshit and dad tells what unit he was in in Nam. Dad then tells "Marine" that I was a cock deisiel Paratrooper and shows the pic I showed you guys last week and the Marine says: Oh, the strawberry beret! Fucking really? Strawberry beret? Dude then changes story and does other shit. What ever. Don't know if he was a Marine or not.
> 
> F.M.



Most likely not.


----------



## Loki (Nov 17, 2013)

CMC Amos?!


----------



## AWP (Nov 17, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Oh, the strawberry beret! Fucking really? Strawberry beret? Dude then changes story and does other shit. What ever. Don't know if he was a Marine or not.
> 
> F.M.


 
"The correct color is 'raspberry' and it is so awesome Prince wrote a song about it. Also, we don't felch donkeys like you do, Sir. So, shut up before I use your Dremel to etch "DONKEY FELCHER" on your forehead. <3's! F.M."

That's a much better ending to the story.


----------



## LogDog0402 (Nov 18, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> I'm w/ LOOON on this.  "Live and let live", unless something about it pisses me off.
> 
> Truth of it is, I'm usually on the investigated end.  It's amazing how many folks just can't wrap their heads around a Force Recon Marine, several Ivy League Diplomas, and a MD.  PJ, Navy, or Army but never a Marine.
> 
> I recall running into several other docs w/ similar histories:  one a ex-DevGrp guy and a ex-PJ.  Had some fun with that!




That's because us Marines is dumb.  If it don't go boom we don't need to understand it.  

I knew an XO of the battalion that had two engineering master's degrees and I think a PhD and spent a few years working on future weapons and rapid troop deployment capabilities that you wouldn't believe, the shit he told us about was from sci-fi.  This guy had no business being in the Marine Corps as a Tank Officer.  He was by far the smartest Marine I have ever known.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 18, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Then dude out of fucking nowhere says he was a Marine


 
The funny thing about guys like this is that they are typically fat asses in go nowhere jobs and I respond accordingly, as in: "I see you are twice the Marine you once were!"


----------



## 0699 (Nov 18, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> So, dad and I went to a local mall so dad can search for a anniverseriy present for mom (41) years. Dad buys mom a perfume called "Angel". Never heard of it but it was > $100. With that purchase, you get free engraving so dad says what ev., ok. Dude preforming the engraving is in his 60's and a real fucking smoozer. You all know the type. Used call salesman and shit. *Then dude out of fucking nowhere says he was a Marine, in the Domenican Republic then Nam*. I ask what unit and he repeats what I just told you...twice. I smell bullshit and dad tells what unit he was in in Nam. Dad then tells "Marine" that I was a cock deisiel Paratrooper and shows the pic I showed you guys last week and the Marine says: Oh, the strawberry beret! Fucking really? Strawberry beret? Dude then changes story and does other shit. What ever. Don't know if he was a Marine or not.
> 
> F.M.


 
"Fucker came outa nowhere!!!"


----------



## Loki (Nov 24, 2013)

Douche of the day! This picture was sent to me by an old drinking buddy who happens to be a real COL. retired USMC... His words were this "if you see this asshole knock his teeth out on sight!"


----------



## Muppet (Nov 25, 2013)

Seems legit! I mean, the U.S. Army is on the correct side...no?:wall: At least he is not wearing 16 badges of all branches. Oh, if you see him, put him in the half nelson.

F.M.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 25, 2013)

Seems legit, he's wearing BCG's.


----------



## Loki (Nov 25, 2013)

LOOON said:


> It's a double edged sword and in the end, it isn't worth it.
> I used to chase and participate in the busting of posers. Not no more. It just isn't worth it.
> Guys in our community will defend a friend, even when it is blatant. It's fucking amazing.
> Watched it too many times. And yes, you are the bad guy in the end



We had a guy show up in the area on our FOB with a subdued Trident and HALO wings on his uniform. He was assigned to another unit an outside my authority. He was a Infantry Corporal assigned to a team leader slot on a squad.  His First Sergeant and Commander were aware that he was wearing these devices. Also aware of his claims but yet allowed to wear these without proper documentation.  I questioned him in depth and called him out. His command was outraged. I went through some friends of mine with his SSN and sent photos of the asshole to a buddy. Who was a former Commander of a SEAL Team among many other things. He has direct access to the listing of graduates and the like. I validated the claim as phony. I then went to Corpral Douhebags  highers and told them to do something or I would. His command backed him wanting nothing to do with it, I advised his CO to deal with it. They refused flatly! I told the Captain "fine, I will now deal with it". My team commander and a political man wanted nothing to do with it either. In fact he asked me to let it go because they weren't involved with our team. I filed an IG complaint and Congressional, they dealt with the First Sergeant along with the poser. I wasn't on this FOB all the time, that unit commander  and their command hated my guts. I was able to get the Captain relieved and sent back to the states within several more months for over familiarity with a female medic.  There was some good soldiers in the unit and these douchbags were not reflective of the entire unit.


----------



## AWP (Jun 8, 2014)

Rather than start a new thread...

I saw this today:
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...edals-benefits-theft-20140607,0,1055195.story



> A former Marine from St. Cloud who lied about having fought in Vietnam was sentenced to probation on Friday and must reimburse the government for benefits he fraudulently obtained, a federal judge ruled.
> Four of his fellow members of the American Legion wrote letters supporting Walter Eatman, 68, according to a motion filed by Eatman's attorney.
> "As long as we have known [Walt}, he has had the interest of the American Legion, and the U.S. Veterans, ahead of anything else," wrote Gerald A. Fairman Sr., commander of American Legion Post 183 in Fern Park.


 
Go back to my OP...people believe what they want to, right? This dude stole over $50k of our money and yet shitbags lined up to defend the guy. Steal 50k from a bank or a $50k car and see if you score probation. 

Posers exist because our society allows them to exist.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 8, 2014)

There is an appauling lack of personel responsibility for one's own decisions and actions, nationwide. Folks can skate by with simply outrageous actions, up to and including crimes. It is made worse when you look around, only to find the same person is caught later doing the same thing and/or worse. I get why posing happens, that is not too hard to figure out. What I don't get is the wrist slapping for the behavior, it only makes it worse; at least to me. 

I would like to see a panel of vetted military veterans created, to decide on fines and punishments for those caught posing. I would like to see "community service" be more substantial in supporting military veterans. There should also be punituve cash fines applied, in addition to repayment of  scammed moneys. Local veteran groups should be able to decide on publication/notification steps taken to make communities aware of just what each guilty poser has cost real military veterans. Perhaps, it would then be simply too costly for someone to steal moneys, services, and recognition intended and designed for our military heros and veterans.

My $.02 from here in "The Valley", & back to my wee cave.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 8, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Rather than start a new thread...
> 
> I saw this today:
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...edals-benefits-theft-20140607,0,1055195.story
> ...


Bet those American Legion clowns are just as big in the posing arena as he is.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 8, 2014)

That guy stole medical benefits...just one example of how too many cases of unwarranted benefits makes more work and costs more money.  No wonder the VA system and other administrative systems in general are going haywire.  He got medical benefits awarded when some other folks...like my Dad, have been fighting years for benefits based on Agent Orange exposure.  Ridiculous.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 9, 2014)

Said it before and I'll say it again. Both VFW and the American Legion are good organizations and do good things, but until they tighten up their shot groups on wannabes and phonies throughout their ranks, my application forms shall remain blank.


----------



## digrar (Jun 9, 2014)

We hear the same stories coming out of our RSL.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 9, 2014)

The RCL is fucked up as well. My local is full of local idiots that are just looking for cheap drinks..


----------



## pardus (Jun 9, 2014)

My favorite thing used to be going to our old Garrison club and drinking with the WWII, Borneo and Vietnam vets. I was just enthralled at the stories.
Such a shame there are so many posers out there now...


----------



## AWP (Sep 28, 2014)

Bumping this thread because I'm watching Mad Men and it has a scene which illustrates one aspect of this fight.

SPOILERS FOR MAD MEN SEASON 1

One of the characters outs another as a man who stole his LT's identity in Korea. They go to the company owner where this kid exposes the story, calling out a very successful account manager.

"Mr. Campbell, who cares?"
"What?"
"Who cares?"
"Mr. Cooper, he's a fraud and a liar. A criminal even!"
"Even if this were true, who cares? This country was built and run by men with worse stories than whatever you've imagined here."
"I'm not imagining anything."
"The Japanese have a saying: a man is whatever room he is in and right now Donald Draper is in this room. I assure you there's more profit in forgetting this. I'd put your energy into bringing in accounts."

People believe what they want to believe and some simply don't care.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 28, 2014)

I want to cause pain to posers.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 28, 2014)

Marine0311 said:


> I want to cause pain to posers.



Camel clutch I presume brother...or something different?

F.M.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 29, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Camel clutch I presume brother...or something different?
> 
> F.M.



Pain is a great teacher.  I suppose I would lean towards public humiliation like holding a sign that says "I am a poser".


----------



## Etype (Oct 3, 2014)

@Freefalling *in response to your original post*

I had a similar problem in a group of civilian friends.  I decided that it was definitely time for some handling techniques and ran my approach as such- I waited until we were with a good crowd of mutual friends, then I kicked it off being openly sad and disappointed with the dude (after calling him out privately).  Once I got a couple of folks loaded onto the emotional roller coaster, I let him know how angry I was and how fucked up it was that he would lie about something like that.

Definitely wouldn't have worked for a deceased teacher, but for an outlandish DB- perfect.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 2, 2014)

Bumping this thread to the top in light of the other poser busting thread.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 2, 2014)

Glad you did. I spent about a year building a case against a fraudulent Navy SEAL and did it in cooperation with Capt Larry Bailey (USN ret) and his group. I got the poser's SSN and FOIA'd his records and did a lot of leg work. The man claimed to be a Vietnam veteran Navy SEAL with a Purple Heart (that he said he turned down). He saw my PH license plate and showed me a scar on his thumb that looked like a power saw mishap. Bottom line, I did the work, turned it over to Capt Bailey and the SEALs busted the guy.

But I learned a lot about posers. Just a few things:

Many of them have workman's comp claims.
There are scumbag lawyers who will represent them.
Some of them will go so far as to take you to court; and even if you win, your victory is hollow if you've had to shell out a few thousand bucks for a lawyer.
Civilians have a hard time understanding why veterans so vehemently resent posers.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 2, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> Glad you did. I spent about a year building a case against a fraudulent Navy SEAL and did it in cooperation with Capt Larry Bailey (USN ret) and his group. I got the poser's SSN and FOIA'd his records and did a lot of leg work. The man claimed to be a Vietnam veteran Navy SEAL with a Purple Heart (that he said he turned down). He saw my PH license plate and showed me a scar on his thumb that looked like a power saw mishap. Bottom line, I did the work, turned it over to Capt Bailey and the SEALs busted the guy.
> 
> But I learned a lot about posers. Just a few things:
> 
> ...



Haha that is epic win gold!


----------



## Muddergoose (Dec 3, 2014)

I tried to out a now retired Superintendent at the Federal LE Agency I work at passing himself as a Viet Vet. He claimed to be, and I quote, an "LCol." yet he wasn't old enough to have been in Nam, and still work for us for 30 years in Canada and be an "LCol." I got in shit with another Super and was told it was "none of my business". NOMB? Fuck yes! My dad was a Viet Vet and had 4 Purple Hearts and a Bronze Star recip! (25th Inf.) all my uncles served. These losers piss me off. Out the MoFos at every turn!


----------



## pardus (Dec 3, 2014)

Muddergoose said:


> I tried to out a now retired Superintendent at the Federal LE Agency I work at passing himself as a Viet Vet. He claimed to be, and I quote, an "LCol." yet he wasn't old enough to have been in Nam, and still work for us for 30 years in Canada and be an "LCol." I got in shit with another Super and was told it was "none of my business". NOMB? Fuck yes! My dad was a Viet Vet and had 4 Purple Hearts and a Bronze Star recip! (25th Inf.) all my uncles served. These losers piss me off. Out the MoFos at every turn!



I have to say I'm stunned that someone can be any kind of law enforcement, particularly Federal and be a poser. Just goes to show the bullshit hiring process is just that.


----------



## Muddergoose (Dec 3, 2014)

@ pardus- You wouldn't believe the lack of vetting that goes on there. I could go on and on about that alone. Mind you, there are some incredible and hardcore officers, but lots of turkeys soar among the eagles....


----------



## RustyShackleford (Dec 3, 2014)

pardus said:


> I have to say I'm stunned that someone can be any kind of law enforcement, particularly Federal and be a poser. Just goes to show the bullshit hiring process is just that.


 
If it's anything like it is in US LE agencies, he probably got in based on the truth then lied about his actual service to coworkers along the way.  I have witnessed this many times, called out many people, and on a few occasions deemed it serious enough to push up the chain only to be told to let it go.  One day, one of these clowns will get someone injured or killed and the powers that be will bury their heads in the sand.


----------



## digrar (Dec 3, 2014)

We have a comprehensive nominal roll of Viet Nam veterans online. It's incredibly hard to pose as a VV here.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 3, 2014)

I can remember when they didn't want to be seen on the same side of the street with us.  Probably the same dudes posing now.


----------



## Dame (Dec 7, 2014)

Go get 'em Joe!
Some asshole in PA going around in uniform trying to score military specials on black Friday.
http://video.foxnews.com/v/3923157475001

ETA: This fatass is even posing as a Ranger!


----------



## Muppet (Dec 7, 2014)

Dame said:


> Go get 'em Joe!
> Some asshole in PA going around in uniform trying to score military specials on black Friday.
> http://video.foxnews.com/v/3923157475001
> 
> ETA: This fatass is even posing as a Ranger!



Been handled by our congressman, Fitzpatrick who co-signed the stolen valor act. It happened at the mall in my A.O. I work part time paramedic in that A.O. / Middletown Township. Not the full time gig. The guy who called him out went to high school with a few of my bros.

F.M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 7, 2014)

Dame said:


> Go get 'em Joe!
> Some asshole in PA going around in uniform trying to score military specials on black Friday.
> http://video.foxnews.com/v/3923157475001
> 
> ETA: This fatass is even posing as a Ranger!



So very nice to see this getting the kind of attention that it deserves. There is just so much of this going on, and the more it gets media attention, the more it will pe punished; and punishment needs to start happening. The media coverage is what will shape and drive the issue, just talk to political powerbrokers; media drives everything. To see congress take a stand is because of the coverage, as much as the anything else. This particular poser, has an extensive history of impersonation. He has been arrested, charged, and found guilty of impersonation of a police officer. Now this POS has his family crying about him going into a deep depression over this latest episode. My hope is that this POS  gets wrung out in court, on camera with the world watching. I would like to see panels of active duty and retired military veterans have an active voice in payback and punishment for guys like this POS.

OK; rant over. Back into my wee cave.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 8, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> The guy who called him out went to high school with a few of my bros.
> 
> F.M.


 
It's a small world, FM. The guy who called him out was taught high school math by my long-time friend and combat-wounded Marine bro, Jim McPeak.






Former Marine Sgt McPeak with mall-poser-buster Sgt Ryan Berk at a Veteran's Day ceremony at the high school. I wouldn't be surprised if my man Jimmy taught math to some of your bros. He and Ryan have been very close.  Jim has two sons, one a Marine Captain, the other an FBI SA.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 8, 2014)

pardus said:


> I have to say I'm stunned that someone can be any kind of law enforcement, particularly Federal and be a poser. Just goes to show the bullshit hiring process is just that.


Agency's really jeopardize cases if you can show a witness lied to get hired.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> It's a small world, FM. The guy who called him out was taught high school math by my long-time friend and combat-wounded Marine bro, Jim McPeak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good on ya, Sgt Berk!!! You did the right thing in calling out this repeat offender. He was taking advantage of the sacrifice of others, to get military rates he was not entitled to. Enjoy your new fame, poser yetman, plenty of notice for ya now.


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 8, 2014)

http://taskandpurpose.com/gentlemans-guide-calling-out-military-fakers/

I know it's an emotional and frustrating subject. Disclaimer: I have not been forced to confront a potential poser, however we can all help the military's by using tact and professionalism in public or on video cameras.

Just another viewpoint.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 8, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> It's a small world, FM. The guy who called him out was taught high school math by my long-time friend and combat-wounded Marine bro, Jim McPeak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Ocoka. See provate message...

F.M.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 9, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> http://taskandpurpose.com/gentlemans-guide-calling-out-military-fakers/
> 
> I know it's an emotional and frustrating subject. Disclaimer: I have not been forced to confront a potential poser, however we can all help the military's by using tact and professionalism in public or on video cameras.
> 
> Just another viewpoint.


 
I agree in theory but a lot depends on the attitude of the poser. From what I've been told Ryan Berk is normally a very laid-back, nice guy and this was uncharacteristic...but he got caught up in the poser's arrogance.  Plus any guy who's been in the shit and dealt with the trauma is going to have a lot less tolerance for these assholes, especially if his experiences are recent. I can't blame guys like that for going a bit over-the-top.

My general rule is, if the poser is apologetic, a stern, quiet warning. If he's a shithead, no prisoners, no mercy.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 9, 2014)

The fucker that got busted on Remembrance Day gets his first day in court today.  Can't wait to hear the bullshit excuses he spews.

http://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/canad...g-soldier-to-appear-in-court-today/ar-BBgxV1M


----------



## Gunz (Dec 9, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> The fucker that got busted on Remembrance Day gets his first day in court today.  Can't wait to hear the bullshit excuses he spews.


 
Your court needs to burn that sonofabitch. Bad enough to be a fucking poser, a mortal fucking sin to do it by exploiting the death of a brave soldier.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 9, 2014)

He didn't even have the balls to show up in person. Next date is in the new year.


----------



## Rampart (Dec 14, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> Your court needs to burn that sonofabitch. Bad enough to be a fucking poser, a mortal fucking sin to do it by exploiting the death of a brave soldier.



Not surprising......


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 14, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> http://taskandpurpose.com/gentlemans-guide-calling-out-military-fakers/
> 
> I know it's an emotional and frustrating subject. Disclaimer: I have not been forced to confront a potential poser, however we can all help the military's by using tact and professionalism in public or on video cameras.
> 
> Just another viewpoint.


http://www.havokjournal.com/culture/veterans-hate-posers-much/


----------



## Muppet (Dec 23, 2014)

F.M.


----------



## digrar (Dec 23, 2014)

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/la...164752102?nk=7fedf84e5006a5b9632d58249789f729



> “I didn’t earn my decorations in the normal fashion, as in day-to-day military service, I earned them in behind-the-scenes military service,” he told the Herald Sun.
> 
> Mr Donohue agreed his military record stated he was a corporal in the signals corps, but said he had spent all of his regular service time with “special forces — the SAS, the commandos and special forces intelligence” — and had worked in a similar capacity part-time for the past 39 years.
> 
> “When I do finally get to court with this it will be in a closed session, in camera, because it has to be by law.”


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 23, 2014)

No fucking way


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 23, 2014)

This one might be the greatest yet, and he could be telling the truth?  After all, no aviator glasses in sight!

Damn...ETA:  just looked at the photo again, those eye glasses he is wearing are pretty funky, what is it with these guys and glasses.  Channeling their inner Eagles and "hiding their lying eyes?"


----------



## Gunz (Dec 23, 2014)

That dude has got to be just batshit crazy.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 23, 2014)

I could be all wrong here, but I think Mr. Donohue has some pathology working against him. He may very well believe some of his claims to be, in part, true. The question is how much of what he has manufactured, is running his day to day actions? I do not believe him.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 23, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> F.M.



There is a slight resemblance to you....:-"


----------



## medicchick (Dec 23, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> There is a slight resemblance to you....:-"


I almost lost my beer on that one


----------



## digrar (Dec 23, 2014)

He's been on the veteran radar for a couple of years now. Rocking up to the ANZAC day football match gonged up and (for some fucking bizarre reason) being allowed to speak at a ANZAC day service gonged up like a North Korean General and being stupid enough to put pics up on facebook, gets you all sorts of attention.

http://www.anzmi.net/index.php/stolen-valour?pid=62&sid=80:Donohue


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 23, 2014)

digrar said:


> He's been on the veteran radar for a couple of years now. Rocking up to the ANZAC day football match gonged up and (for some fucking bizarre reason) being allowed to speak at a ANZAC day service gonged up like a North Korean General and being stupid enough to put pics up on facebook, gets you all sorts of attention.
> 
> http://www.anzmi.net/index.php/stolen-valour?pid=62&sid=80:Donohue



You guys are doing it right over there.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 23, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> There is a slight resemblance to you....:-"



I hate you!

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 23, 2014)

medicchick said:


> I almost lost my beer on that one



What EV!

F.M.


----------



## digrar (Dec 24, 2014)

Marine0311 said:


> You guys are doing it right over there.



I think they get a bit wrapped around the axles with little stuff (in my opinion it's little stuff) and have crucified a few people who are essentially what they portray themselves to be. But for every time they've stitched up someone who was borderline, they've got a couple of dozen people that really need a good kick up the arse. Not a bad success rate at the end of the day.


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 24, 2014)

http://www.people.com/article/military-posers-an-episdemic-says-soldier


----------



## digrar (Dec 26, 2014)

I have a US Navy person who has contacted me looking for assistance to immigrate to Australia. He claims to have been a military advisor to the commander of the 7th fleet. Apparently if you can identify over a 1000 weapons, planes, tanks, missles and ships at navy recruit school, you can pick this job up...


----------



## digrar (Dec 26, 2014)

And claims to have tracked down the #4 most wanted terrorist in 2012.


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 26, 2014)

Motivator, motivator come on out! We wanna hear you whine and pout!

http://video.foxnews.com/v/3961446381001/stolen-valor-caught-on-camera-/?#sp=show-clips


----------



## pardus (Dec 26, 2014)

digrar said:


> And claims to have tracked down the #4 most wanted terrorist in 2012.



Sounds legit. Ask for a copy of his DD 214.



Deathy McDeath said:


> Motivator, motivator come on out! We wanna hear you whine and pout!
> 
> http://video.foxnews.com/v/3961446381001/stolen-valor-caught-on-camera-/?#sp=show-clips



That was great. He could have called the cops and had him arrested due to the discounted coffee too.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 26, 2014)

pardus said:


> Sounds legit. Ask for a copy of his DD 214.
> 
> 
> 
> That was great. He could have called the cops and had him arrested due to the discounted coffee too.



I love when these things gain traction in the media. What really makes a difference, is when a name is applied to the poser. Employers should know when their employees suit up to gain discounts and unearned attention. These are not isolated events, but one of many similar parades. Take a look at sean yetman after he was busted, no job, in hiding, death threats, that is the attention that should happen. I want to see a name produced for this guy. Someone out there knows him, and can get for him the real attention he has earned.


----------



## AKkeith (Feb 27, 2015)

New case here. Makes my blood boil. This vet kept his cool much better than I think I could. Props to him and the Stolen Valor Facebook page.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 27, 2015)

If your going to bust posers....be accurate.  "...an EOD patch where his combat patch should be..."  well, ya that is fucked up, but his unit patch should be there Einstein, not a "combat" patch.

(statement is made for the creator of the film)


----------



## AKkeith (Feb 27, 2015)

I am not close to being up on Army uniforms, but just by a 5 second conversation with the guy I could figure out he was a fake.


----------



## pardus (Feb 27, 2015)

Kraut783 said:


> If your going to bust posers....be accurate.  "...an EOD patch where his combat patch should be..."  well, ya that is fucked up, but his unit patch should be there Einstein, not a "combat" patch.
> 
> (statement is made for the creator of the film)



NO!  Stop posting shit online showing why posers uniforms are jacked up!
All you are doing is educating posers how to be better posers!!!

Stop it for fucksake! 

Fucking military personal are our own worst enemies! Fucking jesus h christ!


----------



## AKkeith (Feb 27, 2015)

Good thing posers are fucking STUPID. If you really wanted you could read all the orders on uniforms, read all the books on training, read all the book on combat, read unit history and come up with a really accurate story... minus the whole you being there part. It would take a lot of time and effort that were all lucky they are too dumb to put in.


----------



## pardus (Feb 27, 2015)

AKkeith said:


> Good thing posers are fucking STUPID. If you really wanted you could read all the orders on uniforms, read all the books on training, read all the book on combat, read unit history and come up with a really accurate story... minus the whole you being there part. It would take a lot of time and effort that were all lucky they are too dumb to put in.



Bullshit. Dumb cunts in the military will educate them enough to the point they will be identical to us. Then watch when terrorists catch on to this trick! 
I hate everyone who posts these videos showing the deficiencies of the posers. Dumb cunts!


----------



## AKkeith (Feb 27, 2015)

What do you disagree with? That the information is already out there for them to find? I agree this may be an easier method for them to comprehend and then fix them selfs.


----------



## AWP (Feb 28, 2015)

pardus said:


> NO!  Stop posting shit online showing why posers uniforms are jacked up!
> All you are doing is educating posers how to be better posers!!!
> 
> Stop it for fucksake!
> ...


 
Because the US Army (or any service) uniform standards aren't available to anyone with the Google and an Internet machine?


----------



## pardus (Feb 28, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Because the US Army (or any service) uniform standards aren't available to anyone with the Google and an Internet machine?



That's part of my point, these posers are too fucking stupid to look this stuff up, but dickheads in the Military go out of their way to make it easy for posers to get this shit right. 
I want to be able to easily spot these pricks when they pop up. 
Youtube is a goldmine for posers thanks to our own fucking people. 
Bust posers, go nuts, but be smart about it and don't help them be better posers.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 28, 2015)

It really does seem, that there is no shortage of people out there strutting around in costume. With all the  coverage by sites like "Stolen Valor", Don Shipley's "Extreme SEAL", and "This Ain't Hell but...." you would think the message would have some impact. Still, they turn up nearly every day, a new poser looking for unearned notarity, discounts, flight upgrades, etc., etc. Like Pardus points out, a lot of eyes are watching, and no doubt taking notes. If you are not careful about how you expose the poser, the real deal military member/vet, can wind up in worse thouble that the poser ever will; another score for the PC crowd. Things are badly and now predictably upside down and being noted; as Pardus has pointed out, this is not taking place in a vacuum.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 18, 2015)

Tosh of Tosh.o takes on stolen valor - 

http://on.cc.com/1JIOSNC


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 18, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Tosh of Tosh.o takes on stolen valor -
> 
> http://on.cc.com/1JIOSNC


That was such a good video


----------



## Gunz (Apr 20, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> That was such a good video


 
Yeah, "Ronny" was a piece of work. "What rank are you?" "Uh...sniper?"


----------



## AKkeith (Apr 20, 2015)

God damnit Ronny!!! People are going to think I made this shit up!


----------



## nobodythank you (Apr 27, 2015)

I stumbled across a great article on The Havock Journal's page that I think many here might find interesting and enlightening. In addition, I believe this should also apply to the issue of flag burning and desecration.

*Slap That Poser and Make Him Pee . . .*

After having read that, let me say I am not saying I enjoy seeing posers and flag burners do their thing. However, from my own perspective, I have spent and sacrificed my share while wearing different uniforms that all had one thing in common...to protect the rights of others. All the things we get angry about when it happens (burning, posers, spitters, ect), we forget that none of those things take away from what the flag, the veteran, or article stands for. Hope this helps others in their quests.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 27, 2015)

^from the article:




> If you come across a guy, in the mall or in a bar or some other public place, who is obviously a Poser:
> 
> #1. Make sure you are right.
> 
> ...


----------



## pardus (Apr 27, 2015)

That article is not accurate. Yes you have to make sure you are right, however, the stolen valor act (unless it has changed for a 3rd time without my knowledge) states that anyone who gains from posing is in breach of federal law. So yes, there is something you can legally do about it.

Walk up to someone in a dodgy uniform, buy them a coffee/beer/water, tell them you are buying this for their service to the country, _then _start asking questions.


----------



## nobodythank you (Apr 27, 2015)

pardus said:


> That article is not accurate. Yes you have to make sure you are right, however, the stolen valor act (unless it has changed for a 3rd time without my knowledge) states that anyone who gains from posing is in breach of federal law. So yes, there is something you can legally do about it.


Not quite. You as an individual have zero right to do anything legally about someone posing. IF someone was posing for financial gain then that would be fraud and akin to identity theft or impersonation of a federal officer depending on the jurisdiction. Your right extends as far as reporting it to local law enforcement for further action. Just like it is their right to pose and say whatever they want, provided they are not using it for financial gain. This is why the SCOTUS declared the first iteration of this law as unconstitutional. Pretending to be something is freedom of speech. Pretending to be something in order to gain something tangible is fraud.

In effect, the article was accurate. You as an individual have zero legal responsibility or authority in that matter. The authority is granted by law to law enforcement. 

*H.R.258 - Stolen Valor Act of 2013*


----------



## Centermass (Apr 27, 2015)

So does this mean that beer is out of the question????? :-"


----------



## pardus (Apr 27, 2015)

ke4gde said:


> Not quite. You as an individual have zero right to do anything legally about someone posing. IF someone was posing for financial gain then that would be fraud and akin to identity theft or impersonation of a federal officer depending on the jurisdiction. Your right extends as far as reporting it to local law enforcement for further action. Just like it is their right to pose and say whatever they want, provided they are not using it for financial gain. This is why the SCOTUS declared the first iteration of this law as unconstitutional. Pretending to be something is freedom of speech. Pretending to be something in order to gain something tangible is fraud.
> 
> In effect, the article was accurate. You as an individual have zero legal responsibility or authority in that matter. The authority is granted by law to law enforcement.
> 
> *H.R.258 - Stolen Valor Act of 2013*



Umm making a phone call to the Police is doing something, which was the meaning of my post. I or anyone as an individual can do that.


----------



## nobodythank you (Apr 27, 2015)

pardus said:


> Umm making a phone call to the Police is doing something, which was the meaning of my post. I or anyone as an individual can do that.


Agreed, but the context of the article was referencing that an individual, when confronting a poser, cannot legally do anything to them. Calling the police is not necessarily doing anything to them. People get the police called on them all the time. I believe the author's intent was to dissuade vets from becoming vigilantes and taking matters into their own hands as it can have disastrous consequences, and most importantly it is not their place.


----------



## pardus (Apr 27, 2015)

ke4gde said:


> Agreed, but the context of the article was referencing that an individual, when confronting a poser, cannot legally do anything to them. Calling the police is not necessarily doing anything to them. People get the police called on them all the time. I believe the author's intent was to dissuade vets from becoming vigilantes and taking matters into their own hands as it can have disastrous consequences, and most importantly it is not their place.



Agreed with the actions to be taken. To me the article sounded like a throwing up of the hands and walking away. I agree with calling the cops (good luck with trying to get them to do anything however), and posting video's of them online, publicly shaming them and warning other members of the public on their true identity. Other actions, physical, chasing etc... are dumb, make us all look bad and are not effective.


----------



## nobodythank you (Apr 27, 2015)

pardus said:


> Agreed with the actions to be taken. To me the article sounded like a throwing up of the hands and walking away. I agree with calling the cops (good luck with trying to get them to do anything however), and posting video's of them online, publicly shaming them and warning other members of the public on their true identity. Other actions, physical, chasing etc... are dumb, make us all look bad and are not effective.


Apologies then, I mistook the intent of your words. Although as to the tone of the article, to me it seemed like he was scared he almost wrongfully challenged another mans honor. In any event, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## pardus (Apr 27, 2015)

ke4gde said:


> Apologies then, I mistook the intent of your words. Although as to the tone of the article, to me it seemed like he was scared he almost wrongfully challenged another mans honor. In any event, thanks for the clarification.



No apologies needed at all. I blame the internets for not allowing intent to come across properly in text.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 4, 2015)

Wow. I'm speechless.


----------



## AWP (Jun 4, 2015)

"We" are going to keep this shit up until any good "post 9/11 capital" is burned through and the pendulum swings the other way. Our self-righteousness and sense of entitlement is just stupid and counter productive.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 18, 2015)

these people aren't even trying anymore...

It might be hard to tell, but that's a green beret on his head.

http://guardianofvalor.com/nicholas...nded-green-beret-interviewed-on-memorial-day/


----------



## Brill (Jun 18, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> View attachment 13547 these people aren't even trying anymore...
> 
> It might be hard to tell, but that's a green beret on his head.



I like his flash.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 18, 2015)

Everything about this guy seems legit... you know that when you can rock service stripes on your right sleeve that you've REALLY seen some shit in your career.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 18, 2015)

Well, you are a real badass when they have to fuse your Ranger Tab to your Jump Wings and you get to wear your Expert Marksmanship Badge on your right pocket in place of your nametag.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 18, 2015)

Gen - U - Wine 2 star 3 award winner winner chicken dinner of the See - Eye - Fuckin - Bee right there folks.

Step right up for an autographed copy of his latest book....



Marauder06 said:


> Everything about this guy seems legit... you know that when you can rock *service stripes on your right sleeve* that you've REALLY seen some shit in your career.



Just an FYI: He's actually wearing an old set of Dress Blues. Mine are the same. I have 7 on each sleeve. 

Unlike him, I actually earned mine.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 19, 2015)

...


----------



## RetPara (Jun 19, 2015)

Is anybody from up around the Oxford MI area?   If you know someone who like to have the FBI visit this asshat....  please refer them to me.   We can do this.....


----------



## The Accountant (Jun 19, 2015)

I've came across a few individuals in my life where I was skeptic about if they're a poser or not. One in particular over the winter during one of my study classes, the kid was claiming he was a Recon Marine. I had no way of telling he was truthful or not, however he decided to tell the class a story that seemed way tacky for a Recon Marine to be telling. However, I also know nothing of the truth or fabrication.. just my judgement at the time. 

Obviously people being posers have been going on for a while.. quite some years ago I was in the Boston area visiting family. My father, girlfriend and I were walking around the city and we came across a Military Surplus store. We stumbled in there after other stores and began wandering around, against my wishes truthfully. I found no reason we needed to be in the store.. but it turns out some guy decided he wanted to make a comment (I was young and in my second year of college at the time). He said something along the lines of "These kids want to be us but don't want to have to live the lifestyle." Apparently he thought I was a possible poser in the making, lol.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> View attachment 13547 these people aren't even trying anymore...
> 
> It might be hard to tell, but that's a green beret on his head.
> 
> http://guardianofvalor.com/nicholas...nded-green-beret-interviewed-on-memorial-day/



I can't help but wonder about the wheel chair?? Is he in it for real need, or is that just part of his overall costume?? Once one part of the presentation is known to be wrong, everything else is questionable too.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 19, 2015)

On the Ranger Up Facebook page, there was a combat engineer private, goes by the name of AJ DeMaio, who actually had the balls to post a comment that he was basic EOD. He ALSO had the gall to post pics of himself on FB, in uniform, with a crab he didn't earn. I haven't laughed so hard at an outing in ages. 

Look for Ranger Up's proposed EOD shirt about 5-second fuse, and find his name in the comments. He still hasn't completely scrubbed his Instagram or FB pages of his shit. Like everything else, he's half-assing it.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 19, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> On the Ranger Up Facebook page, there was a combat engineer private, goes by the name of AJ DeMaio, who actually had the balls to post a comment that he was basic EOD. He ALSO had the gall to post pics of himself on FB, in uniform, with a crab he didn't earn. I haven't laughed so hard at an outing in ages.
> 
> Look for Ranger Up's proposed EOD shirt about 5-second fuse, and find his name in the comments. He still hasn't completely scrubbed his Instagram or FB pages of his shit. Like everything else, he's half-assing it.


:wall:


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 19, 2015)

RetPara said:


> Is anybody from up around the Oxford MI area?   If you know someone who like to have the FBI visit this asshat....  please refer them to me.   We can do this.....



No but burn him anyway.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 20, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> On the Ranger Up Facebook page, there was a combat engineer private, goes by the name of AJ DeMaio, who actually had the balls to post a comment that he was basic EOD. He ALSO had the gall to post pics of himself on FB, in uniform, with a crab he didn't earn. I haven't laughed so hard at an outing in ages.
> 
> Look for Ranger Up's proposed EOD shirt about 5-second fuse, and find his name in the comments. He still hasn't completely scrubbed his Instagram or FB pages of his shit. Like everything else, he's half-assing it.


I believe Army W.T.F. jumped on it also.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 20, 2015)

We have a real Marine being busted by a soldier. I wonder how many poser's are being "outed/busted" by other poser's?:wall:.


----------



## AWP (Oct 11, 2015)

I ran across this little gem today, a former ambassador to Switzerland.

Body, and Tombstone of Lies, Are Removed

WASHINGTON, Dec. 11—  At 10:30 this morning at Arlington National Cemetery, a team of gravediggers quietly dug up the remains of M. Larry Lawrence and carted away his granite tombstone, which was engraved with lies.

---



> Ms. Nicolls recalled today that she had alerted a State Department investigator who interviewed her at the time of his nomination, saying she suspected that Mr. Lawrence fabricated his war record.
> 
> ''I said, 'You really need to investigate everything in his curriculum vitae,' '' Ms. Nicolls recalled. ''I said, 'You need to look at dates, at how could he have been in college and also been in the merchant marine at the same time period.' All this could have been avoided if the powers that be had done an investigation.''
> 
> ...



State had the power to out this guy before he was confirmed, but didn't. His own assistant dimed him out. Worse than that is the bold above. At least the POS was removed from Arlington.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 11, 2015)

Wow


----------



## Brill (Oct 11, 2015)

"At this point..."

Fucking Staties.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 30, 2015)

What happens when that "poser" you busted out at the bar, isn't?

/tactical facepalm


----------



## Brill (Oct 30, 2015)

Salsa night in the clamshell...fucking classic.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 30, 2015)

I think the article @Marauder06 posted says it all. There are plenty of  "Stolen Valor" vids on You Tube. Some are ok, and some are shameful. How do you repay the damage to the Marine in the article? You can't really. Sure the assailants can get fines and jail time, but one vet pounding another vet is just so wrong.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 30, 2015)

Wow...  one vet pounding another because he was probably drunk...  if you don't think the guy is legit, ask a few more questions, and then calmly let him know he's full of shit if indeed that is what it appears.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 30, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Wow...  one vet pounding another because he was probably drunk...  if you don't think the guy is legit, ask a few more questions, and then calmly let him know he's full of shit if indeed that is what it appears.


I really hope the cops nail the AF douchebag.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 30, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> I really hope the cops nail the AF douchebag.



Do you have your overnight bag packed, Sir?  :-":-":-":wall:

wow, I needed an easy lob like that today, thanks for making my day.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 30, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Do you have your overnight bag packed, Sir?  :-":-":-":wall:
> 
> wow, I needed an easy lob like that today, thanks for making my day.


Always.


----------



## pardus (Oct 30, 2015)

FYI, I was accused approx 2 years ago, of being a poser myself, by a retired Officer. To the point that a retired SGM was calling active duty Officers to ask about me and the accusations. This wanker had seen a photo of me wearing a particular camo uniform that belonged to an organization that I was not officially affiliated with.
His unfounded accusations almost cost me a job that was worth a LOT of money. Thankfully the people contacted proved that the accusations were completely unfounded, But 2 years later, if I run into this Intel fuck in a dark ally tonight, he's going to have a very dark Halloween indeed! 

Bottom line, get your facts 100% straight, and then be prudent with what you do with it.


----------



## CDG (Oct 30, 2015)

This is going way too far.  Even if the dude is walking around faking the funk, why is it that big of a deal?  If they're profiting off it, or people are in danger from the lies (i.e. not actually being the security expert they claim to be), that's one thing.  But some dude trying to pull pussy at a bar or whatever?  Who gives a shit.  The veteran community is our own worst enemy sometimes.  This new fad of aggressively calling out every single person who says/does/wears anything military-related is ridiculous and makes us look like assholes.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 31, 2015)

pardus said:


> FYI, I was accused approx 2 years ago, of being a poser myself, by a retired Officer. To the point that a retired SGM was calling active duty Officers to ask about me and the accusations. This wanker had seen a photo of me wearing a particular camo uniform that belonged to an organization that I was not officially affiliated with.
> His unfounded accusations almost cost me a job that was worth a LOT of money. Thankfully the people contacted proved that the accusations were completely unfounded, But 2 years later, if I run into this Intel fuck in a dark ally tonight, he's going to have a very dark Halloween indeed!
> 
> Bottom line, get your facts 100% straight, and then be prudent with what you do with it.



Ummmm.... that wasn't me, was it?


----------



## AWP (Oct 31, 2015)

pardus said:


> FYI, I was accused approx 2 years ago, of being a poser myself, by a *retired* Officer.





Marauder06 said:


> Ummmm.... that wasn't me, was it?



I don't know where you went to school but he wrote "retired", not "retarded."



Thank you, folks! I'll be here all week.


----------



## pardus (Nov 2, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> Ummmm.... that wasn't me, was it?



No, but he was Intel...


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 2, 2015)

pardus said:


> No, but he was Intel...



Well I've been known to accuse you of being a wanker, is that not the same thing?


----------



## Muppet (Nov 2, 2015)

Fucking Mara on a roll lately! This completes me....

M.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 2, 2015)

Muppet said:


> Fucking Mara on a roll lately! This completes me....
> 
> M.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 2, 2015)

Only once have I had anyone try to break out some poser accusations against me, of course online, no balls for in person. It was rectified quickly as they were a leg private and I had to explain things that were outside of their regular purview and understanding. 

Then again, I was assigned to give a relatively lengthy 670-1 class on awards, ordering and uniform placement in PLDC/WLC since I actually had more salad than all of the cadre sans Commandant and therefore could use my A's as a fricking classroom aid... and I only had a pinstriping level of fruit salad compared to some of the guys I served with, who could be equated to being bukakke'd by the Lowes paint section.

Advantage of being a hoss (as many here will relate to, other than The Troll):  Not having to deal with award or ribbon offset bullshittery due to lapels...


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 3, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> Advantage of being a hoss (as many here will relate to, other than The Troll):  Not having to deal with award or ribbon offset bullshittery due to lapels...


Reminds me of an old SgtMaj that I used to work in the same building as mine







If he stays in any longer, his awards are gonna start spreading to his back!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm about sick and tired of reading this bullshit - would be VERY interested in knowing the background and TIS of these Marines.  

We have plenty of active Marines on the board, and since this happened in N.Carolina I am going to hold out hope that some day in future, I might get a to read a cryptic note from someone here who makes it known that these fuck-tards are known, and have received that appropriate message about their actions.  

Vietnam veteran humiliated and assaulted by active-duty Marines at Charlotte airport


----------



## CDG (Nov 19, 2015)

Jesus christ.  This is getting out of control.  Crooked ribbons??  Are you fucking kidding me??  Shit, one time I accidentally had a ribbon on upside down, I guess I was a poser that day. I hope these Marines are taught a very strong lesson by either their leadership, other Marines, or other veterans.


----------



## AWP (Nov 19, 2015)

Too much moto, not enough brain power.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 19, 2015)

Hell, you'd expect them to ask how he got the PH's....   retards.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 19, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I'm about sick and tired of reading this bullshit - would be VERY interested in knowing the background and TIS of these Marines.
> 
> We have plenty of active Marines on the board, and since this happened in N.Carolina I am going to hold out hope that some day in future, I might get a to read a cryptic note from someone here who makes it known that these fuck-tards are known, and have received that appropriate message about their actions.
> 
> Vietnam veteran humiliated and assaulted by active-duty Marines at Charlotte airport


I hope the cop did his job and wrote their names in his/her report.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Nov 20, 2015)

BLUF: Those Marines were dumb, This guy is playing the victim card pretty hard (my opinion), and some of the comments about the boys are even dumber (some).

These boys were stupid and full of misguided motivation - to observe from a more realistic point of view, they probably felt cool creating a scene.

I'm pissed at the situation and I'm disappointed that the old Marine simply couldn't give them the look that says "I am every bit of as real as it gets" which is spoken in a universal fuck  off style of language (even to these young retards). I get even more aggravated at the flame job people put on our dumb youth growing up in the ranks who act as if we don't allow for that shit to happen. Call it what you will, but the actions of the stupid spawn from the long ass dog handler patrol leash we put them on to begin with. In the article comments section, people (even former Marines) are calling for their heads - dishonorable discharge and some jail time. Really?! 

These are retarded, likely high and tight donning, Marpat backpack wearing kids who are loving their God, Country, and Corps a little too hard right now. Put them in their place and teach some of the values you'd expect to hear about in Clint Eastwood or John Wayne movie, whatever. 

Even if the guy was a poser and got an ass whooping - what just happened to you? Jail for assault, possibly battery or manslaughter (depends on tier level of extreme) and  then face a career change; the victim makes a YouTube video about free speech. Leave it on facebook and feel like you did your part if it works you over so bad. That poser doesn't have your kind of career and he strives to benefit from it anyway he can. One mistake and he'll have it too... fuck him... fuck _that_ guy.




H/A


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 21, 2015)

The Hate Ape said:


> BLUF: Those Marines were dumb, This guy is playing the victim card pretty hard (my opinion), and some of the comments about the boys are even dumber (some).
> 
> These boys were stupid and full of misguided motivation - to observe from a more realistic point of view, they probably felt cool creating a scene.
> 
> ...


Which is why getting their names will allow their command to schedule some weekend work for the next 45 days or so.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 21, 2015)

pardus said:


> FYI, I was accused approx 2 years ago, of being a poser myself, by a retired Officer. To the point that a retired SGM was calling active duty Officers to ask about me and the accusations. This wanker had seen a photo of me wearing a particular camo uniform that belonged to an organization that I was not officially affiliated with.
> His unfounded accusations almost cost me a job that was worth a LOT of money. Thankfully the people contacted proved that the accusations were completely unfounded, But 2 years later, if I run into this Intel fuck in a dark ally tonight, he's going to have a very dark Halloween indeed!
> 
> Bottom line, get your facts 100% straight, and then be prudent with what you do with it.



Lol I remember this


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 27, 2015)

The Hate Ape said:


> BLUF: Those Marines were dumb, This guy is playing the victim card pretty hard (my opinion), and some of the comments about the boys are even dumber (some).
> 
> These boys were stupid and full of misguided motivation - to observe from a more realistic point of view, they probably felt cool creating a scene.
> 
> ...



I think they should get a foot in their ass by their command and then apologize to the older vet.  They have brought shame upon the Corps with that behavior.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 27, 2015)

Teufel said:


> Lol I remember this



Um, didn't you give him his 'poser suit'?:wall::wall:  Insitigator.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

There are folks who put on one of our uniforms and then parade in costume. They are looking for an identity that they are lacking. In short, they are pretty unhappy with themselves and their lives. That is what posers are doing, and in some ways they are paying tribute to the real military vets.

On the other side of the coin are those who over shoot their poser busting opportunity. It is driven by two things. One is the obvious insult to the uniform. The other is what the courts have said about posers and "free speech". For vets, both are wrong and it comes out in a rush at the poor bastard that does not think much of himself. All that said, it should never cross the line of unlawfull assult. That brings more harm to the uniform than what the poser does in the first place.  Sometimes it is best to just make your point to the poser, and walk away. In the end, the poser is really not fooling anyone very much. Try not to make it any worse for your fellow vets.


----------



## pardus (Dec 29, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Here is reporter's fake apology:
> _"Last week, I wrote a column about a situation my friends and I experienced at a bar," Brown wrote. "My recounting of that situation had the unintended consequence of hurting veterans."
> "We never intended for anyone to believe we were veterans," he said. "An intoxicated patron at the bar solicited us, and even though we told him we weren’t veterans, we ultimately played along after being harassed and feeling uncomfortable."_



So some random drunk came up to them and for no reason thought they were vets? Bullfuckingshit!
They accepted free drinks, therefore they broke the law.
So selling a t-shirt to a genuine vet for $100 under false pretenses was unintentionally hurting vets? I'd like to unintentionally drop a brick on your face from a second floor window. Ooops! My Bad Bitches!

That POS needs his ass kicked to wake his ideas up. Dickhead.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 29, 2015)

Yep...I like the way the intoxicated crumb who could probably barely stand on his own intimidated them and made them feel so uncomfortable that in order to appease his demands they have to lie and accept free things under false pretenses.

Now I get it....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 29, 2015)

pardus said:


> So selling a t-shirt to a genuine vet for $100 under false pretenses was unintentionally hurting vets?



Yep...that was the part the got to me too.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 29, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Controversial 'stolen valor' column sparks outrage in small Pennsylvania town | Fox News
> 
> So if I read this right...
> 
> ...


Bold face part:

For starters the editor allowed the dipshit to write a story about being a poser, and didn't think it would cause an outrage.
You said the apologies were fake.
People responded by sending the owner a message (fire the editor and reporter)

So how is cancelling my subscription to a publication I disagree with an assault on the 1st Amendment?
That Amendment gives the reporter some protection when he wrote the story, that Amendment also gives me the right to cancel if I disagree with the papers content.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 29, 2015)

@DA SWO :

Yes, I said the apologies are fake.  By "fake", I mean they are not sincere, and simply a reaction to the firestorm caused by the article.

Cancelling your subscription to a publication you disagree with is certainly not an assault on the 1st Amendment, my point was, and is, that I see far to many people pick and choose what should and should not be published, simply based on their opinion of the subject.

To add...I am all for the news paper publishing the article.  Unless they added an editorial stating that they support the columnist's actions, they are simply allowing him to show his ass.  I'd rather that, than have them say 'no', the people cannot handle reading this.


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 29, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @DA SWO :
> 
> To add...I am all for the news paper publishing the article.  Unless they added an editorial stating that they support the columnist's actions, they are simply allowing him to show his ass.  I'd rather that, than have them say 'no', the people cannot handle reading this.



No. I'd say the editors allowed him to show the newspaper's ass.


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 29, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @DA SWO :
> 
> Yes, I said the apologies are fake.  By "fake", I mean they are not sincere, and simply a reaction to the firestorm caused by the article.
> 
> ...



They did that by publishing the article... actions speak louder than words.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 29, 2015)

Totentanz said:


> They did that by publishing the article... actions speak louder than words.



I need to think about this for a while.  If I am hearing you and @DA SWO correctly, you are saying the newspaper was incorrect by publishing the article - yet I like that the published it.  I liked it only because I want the opportunity to make my own decision on what I should or should not be angry about...to take it to a cable news point-of-view, it is the same as FOX and CNN...they pretty much show exactly what their target audiences want to see.  Period.  The newspaper was wrong to apologize, they should have said that the reporter was in the wrong to do what he did, and that he'd be dealt with internally.  Instead they accepted the blame for simply being the messenger...I am not pro-shoot-the-messenger.


----------



## J.S. (Dec 29, 2015)

My grandfather, an old Army LRRP, has an acquaintance who often represents his Vietnam service as something it's not. This man is also a hoarder and prone to panic attacks, so it goes hand-in-hand with his mental illness(es). However, when he tells his bullshit stories in public, Grandpa doesn't yell at him and blow a gasket. He just shuts him down, quietly and effectively. A typical interaction would go:

"You know, when I was under fire as a Navy Corpsman in the Mekong Delta-"
"Bob, we both know you were a Major's orderly in Saigon."


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 29, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I need to think about this for a while.  If I am hearing you and @DA SWO correctly, you are saying the newspaper was incorrect by publishing the article - yet I like that the published it.  I liked it only because I want the opportunity to make my own decision on what I should or should not be angry about...to take it to a cable news point-of-view, it is the same as FOX and CNN...they pretty much show exactly what their target audiences want to see.  Period.  The newspaper was wrong to apologize, they should have said that the reporter was in the wrong to do what he did, and that he'd be dealt with internally.  Instead they accepted the blame for simply being the messenger...I am not pro-shoot-the-messenger.


They published it in the wrong context, and that's what pissed people off.
I read the Fox story, and he came across as a smug prick; that's what pissed people off.  
The Editor not knowing people would be pissed tells me he is out of touch with the readers.
He attempted a light-hearted story, but lost readers by bragging about selling the fake camouflage shirt to "a drunken VN Vet".
He could have left that part off and put a paragraph in on how to spot a fake and I think the backlash wouldn't have been as strong (funny to me that a LGBT Activist led the charge).
It's a free paper that survives on advertising, again know your audience; because in the end, it's a business.


----------



## AWP (Dec 30, 2015)

He had a great, a fantastic way to educate people about Stolen Valor and A) How easy it is and B) why it hurts, but instead he took the chickenshit route. His editor allowed it and both dropped some weak-ass apology/ reasoning for their actions. People and advertisers will vote with their feet. When Brian Williams pulled his stunt people were pissed and bolted from NBC. What's the difference here except they admit to making money from their lies?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 30, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> When Brian Williams pulled his stunt people were pissed and bolted from NBC. What's the difference here except they admit to making money from their lies?



I was originally going to challenge this statement and as I did not think it was a fair comparison.  (I was under the impression that NBC did not know that Williams was  making it up as he went along)...but...researching before I posted, found that they did.   Doom on them, and their ratings. The List: 32 Lies and Disputed Stories NBC News Let Brian Williams Tell For a Decade - Breitbart

@DA SWO prompted me to Google a bit more on the writer and the paper.  Yep, the writer is an ass and the paper is just as moronic - reading further, it was pretty apparent that both were in on the 'joke'.  The joke being, "look how easy it is to fool people, especially other vets".  So F' both of them too.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 30, 2015)

Coming into this late and with speed reading the posts.  If the paper knew the reporter/columnist was doing something incorrect or unethical, then the paper is complicit.  If they did not know, and printed a retraction or clarification, or apology, that's what they should have done.  Then shit-canned the reporter.  Newspapers/media outlets like to apologize about as much as a politician likes to apologize, so I am sure it was a tacit response meant to put a 'period' on the issue and move on.  If it was meant to be a 'gotcha' piece or a 'hit piece', which is about the lowest form of 'journalism,' then it's about as unethical as it gets.  It is unfortunate that people don't bitch about the 1st amendment and this garbage as much as they do the 2A.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 1, 2016)

Saw this pic on the net this morning, he was shown on one of the New Years Eve broadcasts last night.
- folks are throwing out the 'poser' tag because he appears too young to be a 7 striped Sgt. Major - (even enlisting at 18 he'd be closer to 50 than he would be 40)

The man looks pretty fucking squared away to me, Semper Fi Marine!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hmmmmmm.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 10, 2016)

Ummmmm, he is wearing Sergeant Major of the Marine Corps stripes... It looks like the EGA in the Center.  Unless it's Master Guns stripes.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 10, 2016)

There's more than a few posers down at the Oregon militia standoff - Heavily Armed Oregon Patriots Lied about Actual Military Combat Service - Nate Thayer - Journalist

I bet that Ritzheimer clown was just a SUPER fun guy to work with


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks young but hard to tell in the picture. I've seen GOs come through here that look like they're in their late 20s.  A high level of fitness often translates into a more youthful appearance.


----------



## Loki (Feb 1, 2016)

This weekend at an event I ran into a guy that couldn't stop talking about himself. I was in the USMC during peacetime and was just a support POG at that time. I don't know all the USMC specific lingo and terms for some of this stuff. I did a minimum enlistment and punched out hence my ignorance of USMC regs and the like.

This person is claiming this in employment and promotion. He currently works as a peace officer.


Here are his claims;
First Force recon 8 years
USMC retired First Sergeant
Been in three aircraft / helo accidents

"Temporarily promoted to Second Lieutenant as was assigned as a Platoon Leader for one unit and wore the rank for two years"

Deployments;
Somalia, Desert shield, Desert Storm, Kosovo, Iraq

Age; 51

Badges
Navy Marine parachutist badge
USMC Scuba badge

Awards claimed
1 Navy / Marine medal
1 Bronze star
1 NAVCOM w/ V
1 NAM w/ V
X5 Combat Action ribbons (Hummmm)
X4 NDSM (Hummm)
Numerous others

I close long time friend, legit USMC retired First Sergeant is also working this now.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 1, 2016)

"Temporarily made second lieutenant," in the modern Army?  That's an interesting claim.  Stranger things have happened, I suppose.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 1, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> "Temporarily made second lieutenant," in the modern Army?  That's an interesting claim.  Stranger things have happened, I suppose.



I can't remember where I read it and it was many many years ago, but it stated the last battle commission was in Vietnam.

ETA: I do know there have been a few NG officer's, who didn't finish IOBC, or didn't finish their degrees who were demoted back to SSG. Not common but that's happened. I wouldn't know about regular Army or the more specifically the USMC in this case.


----------



## compforce (Feb 1, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I can't remember where I read it and it was many many years ago, but it stated the last battle commission was in Vietnam.
> 
> ETA: I do know there have been a few NG officer's, who didn't finish IOBC, or didn't finish their degrees who were demoted back to SSG. Not common but that's happened. I wouldn't know about regular Army or the more specifically the USMC in this case.



Battlefield promotions are alive and well, but the description doesn't sound like one.  I've seen a retired O come back in as an E-6.



Marauder06 said:


> "Temporarily made second lieutenant," in the modern Army?  That's an interesting claim.  Stranger things have happened, I suppose.



Not impossible though:


> (b) Original appointments as regular officers of the Marine Corps in a grade below major may be made from—
> (1)
> warrant officers;
> (2)
> ...


10 U.S. Code § 5589 - Regular Navy and Regular Marine Corps: officers designated for limited duty

and


> (a)  Under such regulations as he may prescribe, the Secretary of the Navy may make temporary appointments of officers designated for limited duty in the Regular Navy in grades not above lieutenant and in the Regular Marine Corps in grades not above captain from sources authorized under section 5589 of this title. Such appointments shall be made by warrant if in the grade of warrant officer, W–1, and by commission if in a higher grade.


10 U.S. Code § 5596 - Navy and Marine Corps: temporary appointments of officers designated for limited duty

Sounds very very wrong though.  They couldn't find a commissioned officer to hold the position?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 3, 2016)

1: when will they learn that someone will 'out' them eventually?

2: when will someone public come out and say, "I'm a liar" vs "I made a mistake"?

Washington state pol resigns over alleged military service tall tales | Fox News


----------



## pardus (Feb 3, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> 1: when will they learn that someone will 'out' them eventually?
> 
> 2: when will someone public come out and say, "I'm a liar" vs "I made a mistake"?
> 
> Washington state pol resigns over alleged military service tall tales | Fox News



Well at least the cunt resigned. Fuck'm.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 3, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> "Temporarily made second lieutenant," in the modern Army?  That's an interesting claim.  Stranger things have happened, I suppose.



I have heard of it happening but not since Korea or Vietnam.  I knew a Marine who was battle field commissioned in Korea to 2nd Lt, picked up 1st Lt before being reverted back to SSgt after the war.  He was promoted to Sergeant Major after Vietnam but retired at his highest rank.....1st Lt.  It's not everyday you see a 1st Lt with a Bronze Star (with V of course), 5 Purple Hearts and a Good Conduct Medal with more stars than the Joint Chiefs of Staff.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 3, 2016)

5 CARs would be insanely suspect.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 4, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> 5 CARs would be insanely suspect.



Extremely suspect.  I've seen Marines with multiple CARs but it's very rare to see more than 2.  I knew a MSgt who had a CAR from Bosnia, Somalia, OIF and OEF. He also had 9 sea service deployment ribbons.

Here is one for you.  I had a Marine check into platoon with an achievement medal with a V on it, CAR, 2 national defense medals and all the assorted Desert Storm medals..  He had just graduated the School of Infantry.  My platoon sergeant obviously tore into him for wearing awards that he didn't rate.  Turns out he did earn them.  The Marine deployed to Desert Shield/Storm as an 0311 squad leader and left active duty as a Sergeant.  Ten years later he found new employment running drugs from Florida to New York.  He was arrested in Georgia at some point and the judge, also a Marine Corps veteran, gave him a choice.  Seven years in prison or seven years in the Corps.  The Marine Corps brought him back as a PFC and made him go back to SOI because of his break in service.  He told us everyday that he made the wrong choice.  Not the drug running.  Coming back in the Marine Corps.


----------



## compforce (Feb 4, 2016)

Teufel said:


> Extremely suspect.  I've seen Marines with multiple CARs but it's very rare to see more than 2.  I knew a MSgt who had a CAR from Bosnia, Somalia, OIF and OEF. He also had 9 sea service deployment ribbons.
> 
> Here is one for you.  I had a Marine check into platoon with an achievement medal with a V on it, CAR, 2 national defense medals and all the assorted Desert Storm medals..  He had just graduated the School of Infantry.  My platoon sergeant obviously tore into him for wearing awards that he didn't rate.  Turns out he did earn them.  The Marine deployed to Desert Shield/Storm as an 0311 squad leader and left active duty as a Sergeant.  Ten years later he found new employment running drugs from Florida to New York.  He was arrested in Georgia at some point and the judge, also a Marine Corps veteran, gave him a choice.  Seven years in prison or seven years in the Corps.  The Marine Corps brought him back as a PFC and made him go back to SOI because of his break in service.  He told us everyday that he made the wrong choice.  Not the drug running.  Coming back in the Marine Corps.



heh, I was that guy (not the drug running/sentencing part).  Showed up at Group day 1 with CIB, 101st combat patch and Air Assault on my uniform as a PFC.  Note that I didn't have to go back through Basic so this was quite literally day 1.  I was pulled aside more than once that weekend by section NCOs...

We had a guy show up at the 101st as a new PV2 with a CIB.  He was in his early 50's.  Turned out he was a Viet Nam Vet w/ a Silver Star that got an age waiver due to the award.  He had gotten out with 12 years and came back to finish out his retirement.  They made him the BDE CDR's driver 3 months later.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 4, 2016)

I did not have a CAR, did not have a device with V or any of the "hero" awards.  But I have this story:  I was a corpsman, for a long time.  Long enough to get a decent variety and volume of ribbons/medals, and earn my FMF device.  I get my commission into the Navy Reserve, show up first drill into a brand new unit, in khakis sporting Ensign bars, wearing my ribbons and device.  No one tore into me or yelled at me but I did have a chat with just about every chief-on-up at the reserve center, and once I explained what was what, it was all a non-issue.

That was the biggest mistake of my professional Navy life.  Not wearing my junk, but getting the commission.


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Feb 4, 2016)

I've seen so many poser videos online but only met one personally.

Last year I thru hiked the Appalachian Trail. My second night on trail I met two guys at this shelter. Firstly, they had taken up the entire second "floor" of the shelter. They had their gear everywhere, and not in a neat fashion. One of the packs was the new pack we started getting issued in the Marines only in Army camo. Other hikers told me they had ventured into town and left their stuff there, unattended. I later learned they had also taken a few days at the shelter which was probably why they had their stuff everywhere.

So they come back. The guy who owned the Army pack was wearing a bunch of military clothing as well. They were both visibly out of shape, the non Army dude was tired from previous days of hiking which is why they spent a few days there, to rest up. Anyways, I end up talking to the Army dude for a quick second. He said they were also thru hiking the AT and he planned to do the Sea to Sea Route in the future (a 7700 mile trail).

I inevitably ask him what his MOS was. He hesitated for a quick second and then stuttered out "special ops sniper". I give him and dumb look and instead of calling him out I just removed my gear from the shelter and made camp 30 yards away.

Once I was in NC I got a text from a fellow hiker who wasn't far behind me. He said he ran into the same two guys at this hostel and there was no way that they had made X amount of miles in Y amount of days to get there, given what we knew about them and the miles we were putting out. Which means they had been skipping sections of the trail while still claiming to be thru hikers, which is a big no no in the trail world.


----------



## AWP (Feb 13, 2016)

It isn't every day you can laugh at a poser, but this....this is hilarious.

‘Worst photoshop job ever’


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 5, 2016)

I submit to you, the greatest Stolen Valor dude ever - most of you won't be able to get past about a minute, but I do love the occasional reference to Top Gun!  The dude talking to him is pretty chill about it, (I hate the "yellers").

The saddest part to me is obviously this dude is "off"...shame on whomever is in charge of his care and let's him go out like that.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1095487550503804


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 5, 2016)

The usual career Progression of a CIA Librarian:

BUDS
SEAL TEAM even number team leader
TOP GUN instructor
SEAL TEAM even number CDR
Team Leader at SAD Unit 7.....shhhhh!!!
TOP GUN CDR
CDR SAD Unit 7.....shhhhhh!!!!
CIA Librarian
SHIP or BOAT or PLANE named after you
Old folks home


:-":wall::blkeye:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 5, 2016)

I wonder how he failed to have a NASA patch/badge/ID for the planning of the Upcoming Mars mission? Well, maybe next time.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 5, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Saw this pic on the net this morning, he was shown on one of the New Years Eve broadcasts last night.
> - folks are throwing out the 'poser' tag because he appears too young to be a 7 striped Sgt. Major - (even enlisting at 18 he'd be closer to 50 than he would be 40)
> 
> The man looks pretty fucking squared away to me, Semper Fi Marine!
> ...



Based on service stripes he's got 28+ years in the Corps, which would make him around 46 if he joined at 18. And MasterGuns chevrons. I've seen plenty of guys in their mid-40s who are lean and fit. And everything on his uniform looks to be immaculate and according to regs, right up to the measurements between ribbons and badges. I'm with you, this is one squared-away, jump-qualled, fit, youthful-looking forty-something E9. 

When a poser tries to trick himself out with this much bling, there's usually something that's half-assed about his set-up. This guy could be on a recruiting poster.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 5, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I wonder how he failed to have a NASA patch/badge/ID for the planning of the Upcoming Mars mission? Well, maybe next time.



Shhhhhhhhh....dude,  Mars Task Force (TF-1001)  is still S//NF


----------



## compforce (Mar 5, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Shhhhhhhhh....dude,  Mars Task Force is still S//NF



Has to be at least TS//SCI...  Hillary sent out an email about it


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Mar 6, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Shhhhhhhhh....dude,  Mars Task Force (TF-1001)  is still S//NF





compforce said:


> Has to be at least TS//SCI...  Hillary sent out an email about it



Any word in the Hillary docs when "Martian Potatoes" will be available for import?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 6, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I submit to you, the greatest Stolen Valor dude ever - most of you won't be able to get past about a minute, but I do love the occasional reference to Top Gun!  The dude talking to him is pretty chill about it, (I hate the "yellers").
> 
> The saddest part to me is obviously this dude is "off"...shame on whomever is in charge of his care and let's him go out like that.
> 
> ...



To get back on track, it would be interesting to see if anything  comes of the guy and his costume. He probably has a fair amount of $$ spent on the real badges, and fake ID's. I'd like to hear what the lady holding some of his stuff has to say. His costume is one of the more expensive I've seen, still  he should invest in a better SF display .


----------



## AWP (Mar 6, 2016)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Any word in the Hillary docs when "Martian Potatoes" will be available for import?



The good news is she didn't have to raid the waste capsule, she just talked to them for several hours a day.


----------



## Florida173 (Mar 6, 2016)

Just seems too over the top to seem legit. Why not just understand there's a regulation dictating proper wear and appearance and then maybe look at some pictures. We just had a SEAL get an MOH.... so why not start there or something?

Unless he is completely legit and more on the Mel Gibson from Conspiracy Theory side of the house... who knows.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 6, 2016)

Posers should be forced to wear a sign on the side of the highway that says "I am a dumbass" for 30 days.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 6, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> Just seems too over the top to seem legit. Why not just understand there's a regulation dictating proper wear and appearance and then maybe look at some pictures. We just had a SEAL get an MOH.... so why not start there or something?
> 
> Unless he is completely legit and more on the Mel Gibson from Conspiracy Theory side of the house... who knows.



They are not reality based in their thinking. Their grandiosity takes them above and beyond as they decide how to present themselves in costume. They are not in uniform, and they know it. No matter what you say about how unreal they appear, the mystical "above and beyond" becomes their defense. "Of course you don't know about it, how could you?" This guy was pressured on many levels, and there was no amount of reason that was going to stick. He was miles ahead in his pitch. You would be trying to reason out his badges, and he was already off into CIA land. They hate who they are, and look to square that with costume and selling  a false front. It pumps them up, but the reality of self dislike always comes back. Some get pretty good at it, and can get support in their "story" as long as they don't go too crazy. Still, at the end of the day, they are who they are, and they are not happy people. This guy is pretty unstable, with so much visual overload; even his watch was grandiose. He will likely be taken to task by those who do that. For some, when you fracture the false reality they have created, anger and depression come to the surface, with one suicide that I know of.


----------



## Florida173 (Mar 6, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> They are not reality based in their thinking. Their grandiosity takes them above and beyond as they decide how to present themselves in costume. They are not in uniform, and they know it. No matter what you say about how unreal they appear, the mystical "above and beyond" becomes their defense. "Of course you don't know about it, how could you?" This guy was pressured on many levels, and there was no amount of reason that was going to stick. He was miles ahead in his pitch. You would be trying to reason out his badges, and he was already off into CIA land. They hate who they are, and look to square that with costume and selling  a false front. It pumps them up, but the reality of self dislike always comes back. Some get pretty good at it, and can get support in their "story" as long as they don't go too crazy. Still, at the end of the day, they are who they are, and they are not happy people. This guy is pretty unstable, with so much visual overload; even his watch was grandiose. He will likely be taken to task by those who do that. For some, when you fracture the false reality they have created, anger and depression come to the surface, with one suicide that I know of.


 
I could probably draw parallels between what you said and the transgendered community, but that'd likely be very non-Politically Correct of me... Who are we to question their authenticity.

On a side-note, the fact that these uniforms are often times so grandiose and unrealistic, might have an easy excuse of it being a costume, or them"in character," that they are above reproach.


----------



## AWP (Mar 6, 2016)

If you ever want to catch a poser just find an airman competently carrying a weapon. Those two don't go together.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 6, 2016)

A quiet call out is the best.....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 6, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> I could probably draw parallels between what you said and the transgendered community, but that'd likely be very non-Politically Correct of me... Who are we to question their authenticity.
> 
> On a side-note, the fact that these uniforms are often times so grandiose and unrealistic, might have an easy excuse of it being a costume, or them"in character," that they are above reproach.



That is, in part, the goal. I have more awards, decs, and Qual badges than you could ever dream of. Thus "I'll try to explain, but I can't tell you everything"; wink, wink, nudge nudge. They will use the cloak of "classified", and you have no way of really knowing now. More cloak of mystical aura to hide behind. You will not likely catch them in a lie they can't shake off, or cut through the BS in a short period of time. It is a con, and they know when to break contact, and run away if necessary.

The guys dealing with the "Colonel" in a Navy uniform, did a great job of documenting for later use. They did exceptionally well in exposing the badges, and his bogus ID cards. Nice clear pics with name, photo and "Agency/Dept" ID cards. I would like to have heard, " Can I see your military ID?", and see what he did with that. This video is interesting to watch as he wove through his maze of  qualifications, and alleged knowledge. Layer upon layer of more misdirection in rapid fire, "pressured" verbage, and visual misdirections. I hope this ends up in getting himself some help. Now if he is somehow making money off all this; he needs to break out in handcuffs.

I think your transgender comparison carries some weight, but there is a lot more science and forethought before the process gets too far along. A good case to look at is the SEAL who went trrough the transgender process. The reason they are uncomfortable in their own skin does have subjective, and objective clues. There are some who have gone this route for nothing more than attention. What does challenge  the attention seeking only, is the number of specialists that are part of the process. These include endocronology folks, surgeons, internal med, and psych to name part of the crew. Considering all this there is less risk of the change to be done for attention. Unlike the posers, who hate who they are, the transgender patients have an identity conflict that is very specific. I can't see the transgender patients in the same boat as the Stolen Valor posers.

That's my $.02 on the matter.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 10, 2016)

This poser, "johnnyb34434b" is one of the more passive aggressive poser's out there. It's not new, dated Dec '14, but worth a look. 

http://popularmilitary.com/valor-thief-catch-can/

What a peach.


----------



## compforce (Mar 10, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> This poser, "johnnyb34434b" is one of the more passive aggressive poser's out there. It's not new, dated Dec '14, but worth a look.
> 
> http://popularmilitary.com/valor-thief-catch-can/
> 
> What a peach.



He pissed off quite a few of the wrong people.  Here's the original youtube of the video you posted...   or what's left of it.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 10, 2016)

compforce said:


> He pissed off quite a few of the wrong people.  Here's the original youtube of the video you posted...   or what's left of it.



lol this is gold!


----------



## compforce (Mar 10, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> lol this is gold!



Did you go to his youtube channel or just watch the video?  The channel is pure gold, the video by itself would have been pretty easy.  So far they have:

Taken over the channel
Deleted 2000+ videos from the channel
Tracked down his real name (Johnny Elmo Sheppard Jr)
Tracked down his real address... (a single-wide in North Carolina)
Forced him to move by publishing the address in places all the people would hate him

The Brotherhood (No Longer Johnyb34434's account)


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 10, 2016)

compforce said:


> Did you go to his youtube channel or just watch the video?  The channel is pure gold, the video by itself would have been pretty easy.  So far they have:
> 
> Taken over the channel
> Deleted 2000+ videos from the channel
> ...



I just watched the video. I will check out the rest haha.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 10, 2016)

compforce said:


> Did you go to his youtube channel or just watch the video?  The channel is pure gold, the video by itself would have been pretty easy.  So far they have:
> 
> Taken over the channel
> Deleted 2000+ videos from the channel
> ...




Nice results. I believe he started out just looking for some attention. In the end, he misjudged the depth of anger he stirred up across the entire military community. If this was 1968, he would have been better supported; hell, John Kerry would have been right in there with him. 

I get the impression that he is out of his single wide, and has moved in with mom. What a gem to have in your basement:blkeye::die:.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 11, 2016)

Three hundred pounds of shit in a two hundred pound bag.


----------



## Etype (Mar 11, 2016)

I know most folks on this site are much smarter than the average internet trolling goons, but just a reminder-

I was just on the Facebook site that showed his home address and was shocked (not really) at some of the stuff posted.

Remember that you can still get in trouble for blowing hot air on the internet.  There are certain YouTube sensations who have done nothing but blow hot air, and still have had negative action taken against them.

Using the recent Trump rally in Fayetteville as an example- sucker punching a protester in the face may give them a literal black eye, but it makes you a criminal, and gives your cause a figurative black eye.


----------



## RetPara (Mar 11, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I submit to you, the greatest Stolen Valor dude ever - most of you won't be able to get past about a minute, but I do love the occasional reference to Top Gun!  The dude talking to him is pretty chill about it, (I hate the "yellers").
> 
> The saddest part to me is obviously this dude is "off"...shame on whomever is in charge of his care and let's him go out like that.
> 
> ...




The guy is mentally ill or challenged...   The CIA wants to speak with him.

We Spoke To The Creator Of The Controversial Stolen Valor Video


----------



## Gunz (Mar 11, 2016)

Etype said:


> I know most folks on this site are much smarter than the average internet trolling goons, but just a reminder-
> 
> I was just on the Facebook site that showed his home address and was shocked (not really) at some of the stuff posted.
> 
> ...




Agree, and not only that, in the case of accusations made in public, posers can be litigious. Some will go to great lengths to "defend their honor." They can always find a dirtbag lawyer to represent them and they can take you to court and even if you win you've lost because you've  spent your time and hard-earned money.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 11, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Agree, and not only that, in the case of accusations made in public, posers can be litigious. Some will go to great lengths to "defend their honor." They can always find a dirtbag lawyer to represent them and they can take you to court and even if you win you've lost because you've  spent your time and hard-earned money.


In Texas the loser pays the winners legal fees, has cut down on the number of frivolous lawsuits.
That said, posting his/her address can open you up for liability if someone uses that information to assault the poser.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 11, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I submit to you, the greatest Stolen Valor dude ever - most of you won't be able to get past about a minute, but I do love the occasional reference to Top Gun!  The dude talking to him is pretty chill about it, (I hate the "yellers").
> 
> The saddest part to me is obviously this dude is "off"...shame on whomever is in charge of his care and let's him go out like that.
> 
> ...




This dude is just mental. You could holler "stolen valor" at him all day long and it'd just echo through that empty brain housing group.


----------



## Brill (Mar 12, 2016)

RetPara said:


> The guy is mentally ill or challenged...   The CIA wants to speak with him.
> 
> We Spoke To The Creator Of The Controversial Stolen Valor Video



Doesn't that article imply those IDs are legit?


----------



## Gunz (Mar 12, 2016)

lindy said:


> Doesn't that article imply those IDs are legit?




I would have to compare them with my Unit 7 portfolio.


----------



## RetPara (Mar 13, 2016)

The CIA ID he produced is not near as real as mine.  As for CIA Badge; we don't carry badges...  he uses a cheap mail order forger.... the extra money is worth the quality.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 13, 2016)

RetPara said:


> The CIA ID he produced is not near as real as mine.  As for CIA Badge; we don't carry badges...  he uses a cheap mail order forger.... the extra money is worth the quality.



I really wonder how much he invested in his costume, and bogus ID's?


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 13, 2016)

RetPara said:


> The CIA ID he produced is not near as real as mine.  As for CIA Badge; we don't carry badges...  he uses a cheap mail order forger.... the extra money is worth the quality.


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Mar 16, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I submit to you, the greatest Stolen Valor dude ever - most of you won't be able to get past about a minute, but I do love the occasional reference to Top Gun!  The dude talking to him is pretty chill about it, (I hate the "yellers").
> 
> The saddest part to me is obviously this dude is "off"...shame on whomever is in charge of his care and let's him go out like that.
> 
> ...



This one doesnt bother me as much as others. Clearly, the guy has some mental issues. It's the guys that are fully aware of what they are doing that pisses me off


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 17, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> This dude is just mental. You could holler "stolen valor" at him all day long and it'd just echo through that empty brain housing group.



Yup.  Parallel universes and all of it.  Delusional.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 4, 2016)

> LTC Green admitted to or was found guilty of wearing a slew of unearned decorations, including:  the Ranger Tab, the Sapper Tab, the Air Assault badge, the Expert Infantry Badge, the Presidential Unit Citation, a Combat Action Badge, and an Army Commendation Medal with “V” device, signifying valor in combat.
> 
> Folks, that is a LOT of Stolen Valor.



It's been a year since this story was reported, I wonder if they let him stick around long enough to retire.

http://havokjournal.com/culture/why-is-this-man-still-in-uniform/


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 4, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> It's been a year since this story was reported, I wonder if they let him stick around long enough to retire.
> 
> Officers And Stolen Valor: Why Is This Man Still In Uniform?


You could check the Global


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 4, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> It's been a year since this story was reported, I wonder if they let him stick around long enough to retire.
> 
> Officers And Stolen Valor: Why Is This Man Still In Uniform?



Today's military managers look at this differently then military leaders would have a couple of decades ago. Which means: Taking time to find the PC solution, and slowly ease into it.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 4, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> Yup.  Parallel universes and all of it.  Delusional.



WUT!???!!!!  Are you saying @parallel is delusional?:wall:  Bastige....


----------



## Gunz (Apr 7, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> ...getting better every day!
> 
> View attachment 15221



I got all of those when I stabbed Ho Chi Minh with a fondue fork. It's a long story, still classified.


----------



## DocIllinois (Apr 7, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> ...getting better every day!
> 
> View attachment 15221



Don't forget the full size models for those super duper formal occasions:


----------



## pardus (Apr 7, 2016)

Seems legit!


----------



## Scubadew (Apr 14, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Well, we wanted women in combat and open to "all" jobs...it was only a matter of time before we had our first woman, "it was classified and I cannot talk about it"  :wall:


----------



## Etype (Apr 15, 2016)

This guy wins a gold star!!! Hats off to Don Shipley, he's hilarious/awesome!


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 15, 2016)

Etype said:


> This guy wins a gold star!!! Hats off to Don Shipley, he's hilarious/awesome!


States and feds need to hammer him on the weapons charges.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 15, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> States and feds need to hammer him on the weapons charges.



He's locked up.


----------



## Kheenbish (May 24, 2016)

Normally I wouldn't bother posting every stolen valor video on YouTube, but this is so epic on so many levels. This woman is out of her mind.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 24, 2016)

That's awesome!

1)   The guys in the back are trying not to laugh

2)  "Don't you guys have some extra rank around?"

3)  Going by voice alone, a dude coming into the same office playing the same game would not have left that office smiling the way she did.


----------



## Gunz (May 24, 2016)

Kheenbish said:


> Normally I wouldn't bother posting every stolen valor video on YouTube, but this is so epic on so many levels. This woman is out of her mind.




Bwaaaaahaaaaaaaaa Colonel Crazy comes in for a loan...made that recruiters day.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 25, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Bwaaaaahaaaaaaaaa Colonel Crazy comes in for a loan...made that recruiters day.



The VFW nightly when I was hanging there...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Good photo op when you have a serviceman nearby. It gives the impression of supporting the military. Hil's stock in trade is  all about impression; the facade-v- the real deal. As with her term of SOS, the Hil could give a rats ass. Benghazi is her shining legacy, and this is more of the same


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 1, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> I got all of those when I stabbed Ho Chi Minh with a fondue fork. It's a long story, still classified.



Noone is suppose to know you are the one that named the Trail......


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 6, 2016)

Come on Boot...

Even you non-Marines should be able to see the most obvious fuck up. Then there are two more for sure....

See what happens when we don't let the DI's knock a little sense now-and-then...


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 6, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 17400



That's just painful to see.....

My sister's husband (second husband; she's divorced) is a real loser, a solid POS.  Amongst his loserness is his claim to have been an Army sniper, with a mission to shoot the president of Nicaragua in the 80s. Of course, the whole thing was called off and still secret.  I DO know he was in the Army, was a MP, and stationed in Panama, and is receiving VA hospital bennies.  My sister's oldest son, in the Army reserve, saw his DD-214, saw nothing aside from his MP job.

I vacillate between calling him out and not; but then, my sister really doesn't want to hear it, and they _are _1,000 miles away (Dallas), so I will let the sleeping dogs lay.....

This dude's dad was a bona fide been there-done that with the 173rd in Vietnam, so I don't know if it's some kind of daddy issue.....


----------



## Centermass (Dec 6, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Come on Boot...
> 
> Even you non-Marines should be able to see the most obvious fuck up. Then there are two more for sure....
> 
> ...




I'm going to go out on a limb and guess here - 

Why would he have a subdued EGA on his cover? (Which is cockeyed) 

Is he supposed to have a white belt with this uniform?


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 6, 2016)

trousers don't fit right, cover isn't the right size, EGA is supposed to be gold, yes he should have a belt.

what you really missed is that his mom/aunt/whatever isn't even remotely bangable, neither is the girl to the left of the photo.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 6, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> trousers don't fit right, cover isn't the right size, EGA is supposed to be gold, yes he should have a belt.


Also should have EGA on collar.  I'm assuming that is his little brother on the right wearing dog tags.


----------



## 0699 (Dec 6, 2016)

And he could be a real Marine who is just *REALLY FUCKED UP*.  I've seen plenty of young Marines wearing jacked up uniforms; ribbons on the wrong side, rank insignia pinned to the collar in Charlies, boots with the service uniform, etc.  All the ones I pulled aside seemed genuinely stupefied as to just how stupid they were.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 6, 2016)

I wonder how much money he spent on his superhero costume. Pretty sad, dude probably spent a few hundred bucks just imitate a Pvt in the Marines. 


Fly shitbird fly.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 6, 2016)

0699 said:


> And he could be a real Marine who is just *REALLY FUCKED UP*.  I've seen plenty of young Marines wearing jacked up uniforms; ribbons on the wrong side, rank insignia pinned to the collar in Charlies, boots with the service uniform, etc.  All the ones I pulled aside seemed genuinely stupefied as to just how stupid they were.




Um.... everybody missed the black plastic bottom button on his blouse... and the worn spot in the blouse between the first and second button, just to the poser's own right of the button line.  And the blue jeans or whatever he's wearing...  no red stripe on the outside seams of the legs.

Chicken noodle on rye...  or tomato on wonder...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 6, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Um.... everybody missed the black plastic bottom button on his blouse... and the worn spot in the blouse between the first and second button, just to the poser's own right of the button line.  And the blue jeans or whatever he's wearing...  no red stripe on the outside seams of the legs.
> 
> Chicken noodle on rye...  or tomato on wonder...


Blood stripe is for NCO's. Hell even the poser knew that.lol


----------



## 0699 (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm more confused about why they chose to pose for the picture on *THE FUCKING RAILROAD TRACKS*... :wall:


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 7, 2016)

Yeah, I agree with @0699 .  He's probably just a fucked-up boot who messed up some of his bling.  Are they giving out blues at boot camp these days?  I know that they've done it on and off in the past 20 years, so it's possible that this kid bought his blues jacket later on and tried to hack it together.  Still doesn't explain the subdued EGA on the cover :wall:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 7, 2016)

[Q


----------



## AWP (Dec 8, 2016)

The biggest problem with the photo is the obvious douchebag on the right. You KNOW he's popped a collar or two in his life.


----------



## SmokinOkie (Feb 10, 2017)

I currently work with a fella that claims he was on one of the Navy SWCC Teams back in his day of serving. He's your typical last base Larry type of guy that if you give him 2 minutes he will proceed to let (what I think is a load of horse shit) spill out of his mouth about various things he's done while he was in SWCC.
This morning during our daily morning safety meeting before work he once again felt the need to tell everybody about his experiences as SWCC. I almost called him out on it in front of everybody in our shop but I did not want to stir the pot and also have factual information if possible to back up my theory.
I have the utmost respect for those of you that serve as SWCC and I do not want him to continue to tarnish your name if he turns out to be a lying snake. Is there anything on a DD214 or vRED to verify?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 10, 2017)

[Q


----------



## SmokinOkie (Feb 10, 2017)

I appreciate the info and advice. As far I'm concerned it's a matter of right and wrong, he is a full grown 30+ year old that should know how wrong it is if he truly is a patriot that served our country. 
He doesn't really have anybody backing him as he is hated by most of the shop I'm in because he is an annoying bloke who also creeps out all the females we work with. 
I was going to challenge him one on one first when I get the info if he is a poser and see how he reacts.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 10, 2017)

SmokinOkie said:


> I appreciate the info and advice. As far I'm concerned it's a matter of right and wrong, he is a full grown 30+ year old that should know how wrong it is if he truly is a patriot that served our country.
> He doesn't really have anybody backing him as he is hated by most of the shop I'm in because he is an annoying bloke who also creeps out all the females we work with.
> I was going to challenge him one on one first when I get the info if he is a poser and see how he reacts.



Get as much info as you can out of him in a friendly, conversational way...then file a Freedom of Information Act form 180 on his lying ass with the National Personnel Records Center...wait 60 to 90 days and then you'll know the truth. What you choose to do with it then is your business.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 10, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> Get as much info as you can out of him in a friendly, conversational way...then file a Freedom of Information Act form 180 on his lying ass with the National Personnel Records Center...wait 60 to 90 days and then you'll know the truth. What you choose to do with it then is your business.



Do t you need a social for that?


----------



## Teufel (Feb 10, 2017)

0699 said:


> And he could be a real Marine who is just *REALLY FUCKED UP*.  I've seen plenty of young Marines wearing jacked up uniforms; ribbons on the wrong side, rank insignia pinned to the collar in Charlies, boots with the service uniform, etc.  All the ones I pulled aside seemed genuinely stupefied as to just how stupid they were.


Confession time! A few several years ago I had to check into my new unit in my service alphas. I grabbed some rank insignia off my Charlies and everything was golden...until I threw on my Charlies (sans rank) that night for a wounded warrior battalion dinner function. Some Vietnam Vet came up to me and told me that I was the most decorated private he had ever seen. He assumed I had been NJPed a couple few times. 

I took a picture and sent it to my old platoon sergeant with the caption, "this is what happens when officers don't have SNCO supervision". He responds by informing me that he forwarded the picture to that stolen valor website. True story. I had to explain that the poser private with the big ribbon stack and jump/dive insignia was actually a hosed up, but otherwise legitimate, Marine Captain.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 10, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Gunz (Feb 11, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Do t you need a social for that?



Nope. Name, branch of service, approximate dates of service...whatever you find out. Obviously
the more data the better. DOB would be good. 

Posers like to talk about themselves so some of this stuff can be gleaned in casual conversation.


----------



## SmokinOkie (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you all for the information, come Monday I'll see what I can get done.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 20, 2018)

This has been posted before, but it's one of the 'best'....the recruiter is cool as hell.


----------



## AngryAllDay (May 21, 2018)

Got dragged to a wedding last summer, not that I did not want to go, I was more enthused with throwing a turd out the Army instead of letting him become someone else's problem, anyways back to topic.  While in Saratoga Springs I was in dress uniform, when I heard someone sprinting down the sidewalk over to me.  I glance over and there is this dude eye-banging my uniform up and down, it took a couple of seconds for me to realize what he was doing and finally I ask him what's up.  He tells me he was at Regiment before getting out and was not sure at the time if I was a poser, especially since my unit crest is the SF one but he couldn't see my long tab.  News flash, enablers in the Groups/COMS ha ha ha.  He shook my hand afterwards, I think he recognized some of the folks I knew from Regiment as well.   Long story short, keep a copy of your SRB in your pocket if away from any military installation as there may pop up some one with a hard on to nab a poser like a 13 year old in search of Pokémon ha ha ha.


----------



## compforce (May 21, 2018)

Buddy (Retired AF MAJ) sent me a text that there was a guy talking a bunch of trash at the local bar about his service and trying to get free drinks.  My friend thought it didn't make sense, but might be because of differences between AF and Army.  Asked me to come down there.  So I went down, started the recorder in my pocket and then walked in.  My friend was engaging him still, introduced him to me as "former Army" without mentioning my background.  I asked him a few questions starting with "Did you serve overseas?"  To which he responded that he worked on a classified IT network in Afghanistan that just happened to be the same period that I was doing IT over there...  I started digging hard after that.  Here are some of the claims this 24 year old made:

Was an original developer on NMAP (@AWP will laugh at that one)
got out as an E-7 Sergeant Major
Worked for the NSA now doing classified work as a "hacker" (guy at the next table happened to be a vetted retiree of the NSA laughing his a** off)
Started as Infantry with the 24th INF in Utah reclassed into IT
his IT MOS was classified, when pressed it was "34"  that's it, just "34"
His unit was "5th Brigade" (no company battalion, BCT or division, even when asked directly)
Did his "induction" in Arizona then went to Texas for his PT's

Needless to say, after about an hour of screwing with the guy and drawing a small crowd, I just called him out on it.  He tried to bluff his way through from there for a little bit, but eventually he realized that no one was going to talk to him, let alone buy him a drink, and left.  He's never come back even though he lives in the apartments directly behind the bar...
-


----------



## Topkick (May 21, 2018)

compforce said:


> got out as an E-7 Sergeant Major


----------



## AWP (May 21, 2018)

compforce said:


> Was an original developer on NMAP (@AWP will laugh at that one)



This one is so stupid I had to Google it to make sure I wasn't confused. Yeah, it's what I thought it to be, the tool we've used since the 90's. I'm surprised he didn't work with Torvalds on the Linux kernel....


----------



## Centermass (Jun 9, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> This has been posted before, but it's one of the 'best'....the recruiter is cool as hell.



Wondering if they're related??


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 9, 2018)

Centermass said:


> Wondering if they're related??
> 
> View attachment 22836


Oh man, tell me you took that picture!


----------



## Centermass (Jun 9, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Oh man, tell me you took that picture!



I'd probably be in jail right now if I took that pic.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 9, 2018)

Centermass said:


> I'd probably be in jail right now if I took that pic.


That’s why I asked, there had to be a Part2 to if you had seen ‘that’ live and in person.


----------



## ATC87 (Jun 9, 2018)

I love some of these videos. The woman treating the Recruitment Center like a payday loan center was my favorite. 

A few years back I was home on leave and went to Walmart with my dad a retired Chief Master Sergeant who now works as DoD employee. He was wearing a wounded warrior shirt and is 70% disabled. Anyway as we are walking down an aisle browsing these 2 A1C/E-3s in Uniform start hassling my dad about his shirt and accusing him of never serving and being a disgrace. My dad is just ignoring them and knowing my dad can handle himself I am standing by getting irritated at these turds. I see one of these fools start to pull out his cell phone. I step in and tell them knock it off because they are gonna look real stupid accusing him of stolen valor. I introduce myself and give my rank of TSgt. Show my CaC to them and that's when my dad informs them that he is retired Chief and showed his ID card. These kids looked like they were about to die.He politely and I'm being serious here, tells them to be careful on who they accuse of that crap. He then informed them based off their occupational badges that he worked in the same squadron. They apologized and walked off. My dad being the nice guy he is never brought it their sections leadership.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 9, 2018)

I hate stolen valor but I think you need a good reason to question someone about their service. If you go around questioning everybody, you're pretty much just a douchebag.


----------



## CDG (Jun 10, 2018)

Topkick said:


> I hate stolen valor but I think you need a good reason to question someone about their service. If you go around questioning everybody, you're pretty much just a douchebag.


Exactly. If a dude is walking around in a uniform, or hooah gear, or whatever, so what? Like, do you have nothing else going on in your life that your big concern is whether or not the guy wearing ACUs is legit? Unless it is personally affecting me, or there is something blatantly wrong about it (like profiting in a major way, manipulating women, etc.), then carry on. Accept all the thanks, get your 10% off at Lowe's, and then go home knowing you're nothing but a lying fraud.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 10, 2018)

At the Lowes here, now you have to take your DD214 to customer service and register.


----------



## Kaldak (Jun 10, 2018)

So, they won't accept VA ID or a retirement ID?


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 10, 2018)

Kaldak said:


> So, they won't accept VA ID or a retirement ID?



VA ID works for me.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 10, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> At the Lowes here, now you have to take your DD214 to customer service and register.



That's good to know.  In the past I've always gotten away with showing them my ID that I was discharged with.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 10, 2018)

I have a valid Department of Defense ID...but I'm in too much of a hurry to drag my ass over to customer service and show some peckerwood my 214. When I hit Lowes I get what I need and get out.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 10, 2018)

Kaldak said:


> So, they won't accept VA ID or a retirement ID?



Nope. Not the one in Brooksville Fl. They want documents. They must've been getting burned.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 10, 2018)

Here, Lowe's will only give you the discount when you sign up for a MyLowe's charge card. But then you don't have to use the card to get the discount.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 10, 2018)

Topkick said:


> Here, Lowe's will only give you the discount when you sign up for a MyLowe's charge card. But then you don't have to use the card to get the discount.


There is a metric shit-ton of pressure on stores to make their daily credit card goals; 99.99% sure that this is a store manager policy and not corporate.  You could upset a lot of apple carts if you complained on Twitter or Facebook.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 10, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> There is a metric shit-ton of pressure on stores to make their daily credit card goals; 99.99% sure that this is a store manager policy and not corporate.  You could upset a lot of apple carts if you complained on Twitter or Facebook.



That is news to me. wow!


----------



## Topkick (Jun 10, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> There is a metric shit-ton of pressure on stores to make their daily credit card goals; 99.99% sure that this is a store manager policy and not corporate.  You could upset a lot of apple carts if you complained on Twitter or Facebook.


Probably for another thread, but here's an article explaining the latest Lowes mil discount policy. 
Lowe's expands, changes its military discount program


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 10, 2018)

Topkick said:


> Probably for another thread, but here's an article explaining the latest Lowes mil discount policy.
> Lowe's expands, changes its military discount program


That makes more sense, (to a point).  It's still bullshit that they want to be able to track what you buy though.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 10, 2018)

The article says it's not a credit card, but it is. You can charge with it. I think I have a 500.00 limit or some shit. I never use it though.


----------



## Deleted member 12579 (Jun 10, 2018)

There are a ton of phony veterans in my area. It's actually quite funny how far off their uniforms and their stories in general are. I remember one guy telling me he was in the Ranger Regiment stationed at Ft. Bragg. I could go on and on. As far as I know none of these guys are making a profit off their lies. Quite a few of them you can tell something is wrong with them.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 10, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> At the Lowes here, now you have to take your DD214 to customer service and register.


Get a lowe's card (the key fob one) and register as a vet.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 10, 2018)

There are so many non- vet dudes hanging around the gun ranges and gun shops with beards, operator hats, and grunt style shirts now that I don't even care anymore. I don't get it, but whatever. I guess it's like a weekend biker fantasy type thing now.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 10, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Get a lowe's card (the key fob one) and register as a vet.


Yeah, it's easy to do and now each time I purchase something the discount is automatic.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 11, 2018)

Goddammit, I always wanted a set of Blues and an NCO sword and kept blowing my pay at The 8 Ball and The Other Place in J-Ville.  Blues were $300 BITD and the sword was about $170...both outta my price range at the time. Now here come these cunt wanker peckerwoods with all the bling.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 11, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Goddammit, I always wanted a set of Blues and an NCO sword and kept blowing my pay at The 8 Ball and The Other Place in J-Ville.  Blues were $300 BITD and the sword was about $170...both outta my price range at the time. Now here come these cunt wanker peckerwoods with all the bling.
> 
> View attachment 22862View attachment 22863



That's a level of douche baggery awesomeness that deserves an award right before an ass-kicking.

My sister's piece of shit husband claims to have been a secret squirrel sniper in Panama in the Army with orders to go into Nicaragua and kill Noriega, et al.  My nephew (not his son; this is my loser sister's second husband), in a psyops unit in the Army Reserve, saw his dd214 and all it said was MP, with the appropriate MP schools, etc.  He called him out on it, he said all the secret stuff was redacted or not on the record.  My sister says that my nephew and I are insensitive because he has PTSD "from the Army" (maybe also because he was incarcerated in the federal pen for drug trafficking, has a charge for child porn, was--is?--a member of the Bandidos?).


----------



## Gunz (Jun 11, 2018)

I've heard so many bullshit stories over the years I just shake my head and say, yeah, whatever, man. It's just fucking tedious.

Too bad, too, because I remember a time when most of these motherfuckers didn't want to be caught on the same side of the street with a guy in uniform.


----------



## Deleted member 12579 (Jun 11, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> I've heard so many bullshit stories over the years I just shake my head and say, yeah, whatever, man. It's just fucking tedious.
> 
> Too bad, too, because I remember a time when most of these motherfuckers didn't want to be caught on the same side of the street with a guy in uniform.


The real deal will even rarely discuss their service.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 11, 2018)

I was on post deployment leave at home when a guy bought me a few beers when my buddies all said welcome home. He claimed to be a SEAL on Team 2 but he was pretty out of shape looking. Phony or not, his free beers were appreciated.


----------



## AWP (Jun 11, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> He called him out on it, he said all the secret stuff was redacted or not on the record.



There are one or two courses members of a SMU will carry on their DD-214's. "Classified" training cracks me up. Posers can't even take 5 minutes on Wikipedia to sort out their lies. Turds.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 11, 2018)

Eagle 92-94 said:


> There are a ton of phony veterans in my area. It's actually quite funny how far off their uniforms and their stories in general are. *I remember one guy telling me he was in the Ranger Regiment stationed at Ft. Bragg*. I could go on and on. As far as I know none of these guys are making a profit off their lies. Quite a few of them you can tell something is wrong with them.



Quite possible. Unless he was wearing a unit patch normally associated with Bragg.


----------



## Deleted member 12579 (Jun 12, 2018)

Centermass said:


> Quite possible. Unless he was wearing a unit patch normally associated with Bragg.


This guy has been a civie for years. I doubt the stories he was telling. He was not familiar with military culture.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 11, 2019)

Professional Biographical Data for Mr. John Moore

I was doing some poking around about different climate change theories. Specifically on the topic of Sea water rise, etc. Anyway, I came across this video 






Some dude name John Moore, making some military claims, that seem pretty damn fishy. Specifically how he talks about it, just seems like bullshit. Anyway he has claims of "fighting terrorism" since the 1960's, intelligence'ness, avation crew,  and of course Special Forces and covert/Special black ops, and general ninja'in stuff. All that too become a private investigator and have a tell all brief of how we are doomed by planet X and the 20-50 degree pole shift that is bound to happen...


----------



## Gunz (Mar 11, 2019)

He's 400lbs of shit in a 200lb bag. And a lunatic on top of it.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 11, 2019)

Speaking of outing.....I had forgotten to bring this up here until I saw this thread revival.

Early January I was at a local chapter meeting for the Emergency Nurses Association.  When I was there I ran into a dude who was a RN in the ED at UNC Hospitals (8 miles down the road), when he was there I knew him peripherally, though his wife and my wife were decent friends.  We were in small groups and someone says to me, "hey you were in the Navy, did you know Raul (yes, real name) here was a SEAL?"  My head did the quick swivel.  "Really??" I ask.  I follow with the standard:  "What class number were you in?"  Raul says, "it was way back in the 80s, we didn't have numbers, we had a winter class and a summer class."  "uh huh," says I.... "that weird.  My best friend Mike (real name, former corpsman) was in class 150 something, that was around 1990 if I believe.  They had class numbers."  So he says, "well, we had special classes without numbers...."

I didn't take it further.  It wouldn't get either of us anywhere, but I made the others in the group aware that BUDS had class numbers since, well, the beginning.  "Huh, isn't that something.  All BUDS classes have numbers, but yours didn't?  That really is incredible."


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 11, 2019)

Topkick said:


> There are so many non- vet dudes hanging around the gun ranges and gun shops with beards, operator hats, and grunt style shirts now that I don't even care anymore. I don't get it, but whatever. I guess it's like a weekend biker fantasy type thing now.


This tweet sums up my feelings on the topic


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 11, 2019)

Salt USMC said:


> This tweet sums up my feelings on the topic



Agreed.  Lies of omission are just as bad.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 11, 2019)

I mean, they're not really lying per se.  It's just that the whole "patriot" aesthetic borrows heavily from military (especially SOF) imagery, to the point where you have to wonder if these guys develop a CONOP to make a trip to the liquor store.

I wonder if there are any patriot-style hipsters who, instead of going for the modern GWOT look, pattern their style after SEALs from the 80s, ala Charlie Sheen


----------



## Brill (Mar 11, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Professional Biographical Data for Mr. John Moore
> 
> I was doing some poking around about different climate change theories. Specifically on the topic of Sea water rise, etc. Anyway, I came across this video
> 
> Some dude name John Moore, making some military claims, that seem pretty damn fishy. Specifically how he talks about it, just seems like bullshit. Anyway he has claims of "fighting terrorism" since the 1960's, intelligence'ness, avation crew,  and of course Special Forces and covert/Special black ops, and general ninja'in stuff.



Sounds very similar to MSNBC’s Malcom Nance, who, other than being aircrew, is a total fraud but he says shit people want to hear.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 11, 2019)

I don't see any hard livin in those eyes...and that _fucking tie._..One thing about real combat vets: no vague references to this and that. You're either specific--who you were with, where you were at--or you're a fucking poser bitch. There's very little information that remains classified about the Vietnam War. Just about everything has been declassed...except the names of South Vietnamese who worked for the CIA...they are still redacted because some are still living in Communist Vietnam.

This asshole walked trails ALONE looking for "terrorist" booby traps? Vietnam combat vets don't usually refer to VC/NVA as terrorists. And I don't know anybody, even MACV/SOG dudes, who walked trails _alone_.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 11, 2019)

Salt USMC said:


> This tweet sums up my feelings on the topic



Someone with a writing style similar to mine wrote an article about this very subject.  I’ll post it after I get off the plane.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 11, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Goddammit, I always wanted a set of Blues and an NCO sword and kept blowing my pay at The 8 Ball and The Other Place in J-Ville.  Blues were $300 BITD and the sword was about $170...both outta my price range at the time. Now here come these cunt wanker peckerwoods with all the bling.
> 
> View attachment 22862View attachment 22863


Still one of my favorites.  the dude on the right is wearing a pistol badge, plus an expert badge (multiple award) and then adds a 3rd Sharpshooter badge for good measure.  LOL


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 11, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Speaking of outing.....I had forgotten to bring this up here until I saw this thread revival.
> 
> Early January I was at a local chapter meeting for the Emergency Nurses Association.  When I was there I ran into a dude who was a RN in the ED at UNC Hospitals (8 miles down the road), when he was there I knew him peripherally, though his wife and my wife were decent friends.  We were in small groups and someone says to me, "hey you were in the Navy, did you know Raul (yes, real name) here was a SEAL?"  My head did the quick swivel.  "Really??" I ask.  I follow with the standard:  "What class number were you in?"  Raul says, "it was way back in the 80s, we didn't have numbers, we had a winter class and a summer class."  "uh huh," says I.... "that weird.  My best friend Mike (real name, former corpsman) was in class 150 something, that was around 1990 if I believe.  They had class numbers."  So he says, "well, we had special classes without numbers...."
> 
> I didn't take it further.  It wouldn't get either of us anywhere, but I made the others in the group aware that BUDS had class numbers since, well, the beginning.  "Huh, isn't that something.  All BUDS classes have numbers, but yours didn't?  That really is incredible."


He knows that you know, and that kills him inside.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 12, 2019)

Why Veterans Hate Posers So, So, So, SO Very Much • The Havok Journal


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Apr 27, 2019)

Had the distinct displeasure of calling a guy out in my Flight Medic course today. He introduced himself as a PJ, so being in the Air Force, I naturally introduced myself and asked him about his service while we were on a break. He immediately clammed up and said he was in a unit he couldnt talk about, was in the reserves so he "technically didnt have a rank" and couldnt tell me what class he was in at Medina or Kirtland. Then went on to talk about how he was a qualified Force Recon Scout Sniper and was trained to the level of a corpsman. I just laughed at him and walked away. 

Couldnt help but think about DevilDoc and his fake SEAL experience in the ER I heard about on this thread. Its like these posers go to a convention and talk about their cover stories in case they ever get asked.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 30, 2019)

I like this judge's style, and just another reason why Montana is so great:
2 men who lied about being veterans ordered to write names of Americans killed in combat



> Pinski said that before either men could be eligible for parole they'd have to hand-write the names of all 6,756 Americans killed in Iraq and Afghanistan, according to the Great Falls Tribune. Both men were also sentenced to hand-write the obituaries of the 40 Montanans killed in those wars and send letters of apology to several veterans groups.
> 
> Once out on parole, both men must go to the Montana Veterans Memorial on Memorial Day and Veterans Day, during the suspended portions of their sentences, and wear a sign that reads: "I am a liar. I am not a veteran. I stole valor. I dishonored all veterans," NBC affiliate KRTV reports...
> 
> ...He also assigned both men 441 hours of community service, one hour for each Montana resident who has died since the Korean War.


----------



## Arf (Nov 8, 2019)

SmokinOkie said:


> I currently work with a fella that claims he was on one of the Navy SWCC Teams back in his day of serving. He's your typical last base Larry type of guy that if you give him 2 minutes he will proceed to let (what I think is a load of horse shit) spill out of his mouth about various things he's done while he was in SWCC.
> This morning during our daily morning safety meeting before work he once again felt the need to tell everybody about his experiences as SWCC. I almost called him out on it in front of everybody in our shop but I did not want to stir the pot and also have factual information if possible to back up my theory.
> I have the utmost respect for those of you that serve as SWCC and I do not want him to continue to tarnish your name if he turns out to be a lying snake. Is there anything on a DD214 or vRED to verify?
> Thank you in advance.




Do you still work with this guy?




Gunz said:


> Get as much info as you can out of him in a friendly, conversational way...then file a Freedom of Information Act form 180 on his lying ass with the National Personnel Records Center...wait 60 to 90 days and then you'll know the truth. What you choose to do with it then is your business.



I didn’t know this existed!!! Will the person be notified?


----------



## Gunz (Nov 8, 2019)

Arf said:


> Do you still work with this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nope. If you file the request the information comes back to you. Be advised, if the individual whose information you're requesting was never in the military, the reply will simply be: no records found.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 13, 2020)

@The Quartermaster - 

I'm going to 'hide' that stuff until it can be run past the rest of the Site Staff.  Not really sure what we are supposed to do with a dozen screen shots of another forum's discussions about someone we don't know or are aware of.


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 13, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @The Quartermaster -
> 
> I'm going to 'hide' that stuff until it can be run past the rest of the Site Staff.  Not really sure what we are supposed to do with a dozen screen shots of another forum's discussions about someone we don't know or are aware of.


Hopefully I didn't break rules, I asked in the open mic thread. If I caused a problem please let me know so that it won't happen again.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 13, 2020)

The Quartermaster said:


> Hopefully I didn't break rules, I asked in the open mic thread. If I caused a problem please let me know so that it won't happen again.


?  Okay.

FYI - Questions to staff or about forum can go in Help Desk area.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 13, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> ?  Okay.
> 
> FYI - Questions to staff or about forum can go in Help Desk area.


Or directly to Staff by PM...I said Staff


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 14, 2020)

Huh.

Veteran Duped by Phony Marine Awarded $1.7 Million in Stolen Valor Case


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 21, 2020)

Lynn Kite


----------



## The Quartermaster (Aug 21, 2020)

Well that chef's hat for a beret could have been a dead giveaway, but let's not pretend that actual serving or had served goofballs were just as jacked up too. Google images is fricking FOREVER.

Backstory?


----------



## LimaPanther (Aug 21, 2020)

Blew it with service strips on left sleeve. Flash on wrong side. Would love to see unit patch. Click on that little picture on the right bottom of the main picture. Anyone ever heard of a former Maj (UK)?


----------



## The Quartermaster (Aug 21, 2020)

Good catch, I've been retired since 2011, and it definitely shows.


----------



## LimaPanther (Aug 21, 2020)

I typed in MAJ (Ret) Lynn Kite and it goes to a Facebook page. Anyone that has Facebook might find more pics. I don't have Facebook so unable to see.


----------



## digrar (Aug 21, 2020)

We can probably put it down to having been out for nearly 30 years.


----------



## LimaPanther (Aug 21, 2020)

Maybe but then there should have been only 2 services stripes, not an arm full. Later in my career I was given a direct commission and even I knew not to put a service stripe on my class A officer uniform. You are only allowed the combat stripes on the lower right sleeve. I know he didn't have those on while active duty or even in the Guard or he would have been called out.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 22, 2020)

As noted, officers don't wear service stripes (I don't know why, it's one of those O things).  But service stripes are allocated 1 for every three years of service.  I can't get a good count on his stripes because they all kind of run together in the pic, but it looks like they are in the teens, which would indicate over 30 years of service.  He claims 27 years, so his story isn't matching his uniform.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 22, 2020)

The question is...is this posing or just lack of info?  If he rotated his beret about 45 degrees counter-clockwise and dropped some service stripes....would he be good?

I only bring this up because usually POSERS have at least 13 more BRONZE STARS then this guy.....maybe he just needs a NCO to square him away!!!!


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 22, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> The question is...is this posing or just lack of info?  If he rotated his beret about 45 degrees counter-clockwise and dropped some service stripes....would he be good?
> 
> I only bring this up because usually POSERS have at least 13 more BRONZE STARS then this guy.....maybe he just needs a NCO to square him away!!!!




Maybe.  But there's a lot going on here.

He said he was commissioned in 1973 and did 20 years as an officer. So he would have retired in 1993. The Army didn't start issuing the black beret to the general purpose force until 2001 (I remember that goat rope...). So he's wearing headgear that he didn't have when he was in. Moreover, he's wearing it indoors, which literally anyone in the Army, officer or NCO, knows not to do except in very specific circumstances. He's got more service stripes than he's authorized, and is wearing them on his officer's uniform, which we don't do. We also don't wear marksmanship badges. It doesn't appear that he's wearing any tabs, but I can't tell. And I can't tell if he's sporting a combat patch or any combat stripes.

It's possible that he threw this thing together based on memory and just got a lot of stuff badly wrong.  But it's embarrassing and I hope someone helps him fix it.  :)


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 22, 2020)

Copy that sir!


----------



## Cookie_ (Aug 22, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> It's possible that he threw this thing together based on memory and just got a lot of stuff badly wrong.  But it's embarrassing and I hope someone helps him fix it.  :)



It good very well be bad memory and lack of help/good help.

I remember having some old Nam vets come to Campbell for Week of the Eagle, and some of us volunteering to help them complete their Dress Uniforms or even rebuild completely (my grandfather being one).

Might explain some of the disparity in the image, but not all


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 22, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> It good very well be bad memory and lack of help/good help.
> 
> I remember having some old Nam vets come to Campbell for Week of the Eagle, and some of us volunteering to help them complete their Dress Uniforms or even rebuild completely (my grandfather being one).
> 
> Might explain some of the disparity in the image, but not all



I did a lot of funeral details early in my career and we'd always get to the funeral home early so we could view the deceased. for two reasons: 1) to find out how many people we'd need to carry him, and 2) to make sure his uniform was right. Most of the time, they weren't.

The main reason I'm not more accepting of this particular guy is that those service stripes didn't just jump out of his footlocker and onto his uniform.  It's hard for me to see how that one was an accident.


----------



## compforce (Aug 22, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> As noted, officers don't wear service stripes (I don't know why, it's one of those O things).  But service stripes are allocated 1 for every three years of service.  I can't get a good count on his stripes because they all kind of run together in the pic, but it looks like they are in the teens, which would indicate over 30 years of service.  He claims 27 years, so his story isn't matching his uniform.



I count 9 after blowing it up so it would be right if he wasn't an O.  I give people like this the benefit of the doubt.  I've seen guys at Group that were currently serving that screwed up things on their uniform along these lines.  If you don't wear your dress uniform very often, it's easy to forget whether you were supposed to wear something that you earned or not.  Add in that he's wearing dress greens, that means that it has been a LONG time since he last wore them.  If it were an ASU, I'd be less forgiving.  Greens means that he retired before ASU became the uniform.  ASU's were issued in 2010, meaning that is what he would be wearing if he retired at any point from then on.  The beret is troubling, but outside of SOF and Combat Arms, you see jacked up berets all the time...  His awards look about right, he's not claiming any of the major awards, that's an MSM sitting on top that he likely received when he retired.

Personally, I'd give this one a pass.  Not a poser, just a jacked up uniform.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 22, 2020)

compforce said:


> I count 9 after blowing it up so it would be right if he wasn't an O.  I give people like this the benefit of the doubt.  I've seen guys at Group that were currently serving that screwed up things on their uniform along these lines.  If you don't wear your dress uniform very often, it's easy to forget whether you were supposed to wear something that you earned or not.  Add in that he's wearing dress greens, that means that it has been a LONG time since he last wore them.  If it were an ASU, I'd be less forgiving.  Greens means that he retired before ASU became the uniform.  ASU's were issued in 2010, meaning that is what he would be wearing if he retired at any point from then on.  The beret is troubling, but outside of SOF and Combat Arms, you see jacked up berets all the time...  His awards look about right, he's not claiming any of the major awards, that's an MSM sitting on top that he likely received when he retired.
> 
> Personally, I'd give this one a pass.  Not a poser, just a jacked up uniform.




I think that's a very rational and compassionate response.

One point of clarification though:  The ASU was a modification to the "dress blues" that were already in service.  IIRC all we really did was sew on sleeve stripes and get a few more gadgets to wear.  If he was an officer for 20 years he probably had a set at one time.  Probably not anymore, though, given what he's wearing in the photo.


----------



## The Quartermaster (Aug 22, 2020)

LimaPanther said:


> I typed in MAJ (Ret) Lynn Kite and it goes to a Facebook page. Anyone that has Facebook might find more pics. I don't have Facebook so unable to see.


I have Facebook. 

Would you like to have me ask him some questions on your behalf? Just post them in here, I will copy & paste, then IF I even get a reply, I will copy and paste back here.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 22, 2020)

The Quartermaster said:


> I have Facebook.
> 
> Would you like to have me ask him some questions on your behalf? Just post them in here, I will copy & paste, then IF I even get a reply, I will copy and paste back here.



Nah, I think we show the guy some grace and just let it go. I thought about what others have said here and concur that it's probably bad memory and bad judgement and not an attempt at posing.

Note to self:  with the way my memory is going, I probably need to take a picture of myself on my last day in the Army so I (or the funeral director) don't have to try to remember what right looks like down the road ;)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 22, 2020)

So I posted it because he worked with my gf's mother about 20 years ago at a marketing firm. Apparently use to kinda stalk her in the day and I got a friend request, saw his uniform and was like oh fuck no... Yeah I think he served, but is lying his ass off. Doubt he made it to Maj, doubt he retired and obviously his uniform is fooked. He ain't trying to be a ninja with tabs and awards. But still all the same.


----------



## LimaPanther (Aug 22, 2020)

My concern would be where he wears the uniform. The picture posted appears to be a school gym. The little children with him are dressed in patriotic clothes so he may be at either a veterans day school program or a 4th of July program. The little boy's uniform seems to have a major's rank on it so maybe a grandson. If you are going to wear a uniform then wear it right. He had to know what he was doing when he took time to buy the services stripes and then sew them on. Maybe someone that could communicate with him just pass the word that they saw the stripes and wondered about them. Maybe he will get the word he is being watched.


----------



## compforce (Aug 22, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Note to self:  with the way my memory is going, I probably need to take a picture of myself on my last day in the Army so I (or the funeral director) don't have to try to remember what right looks like down the road ;)



My ASU is sitting in a garment bag fully assembled and ready to go for exactly that reason.


----------



## The Quartermaster (Aug 22, 2020)

Retiring in 2011 got me to sneak out of having to have a set ASU's.

I'm perfectly content with the greens still ready to go. I'd be out of uniform though as the ARCOM is missing an additional oak leaf cluster. Oh well.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 22, 2020)

I thought retirees could wear a current uniform for appropriate occasions, so a new uniform shouldn't be a flag.
Fucked up beret is nothing, half the clowns on Ft Sam wear it wrong.
Ribbon rack really doesn't spell fake.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 22, 2020)

Also kinda weird to pose as an MP


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 22, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> Also kinda weird to pose as an MP



Even us Sigs guy's get our posers.  There's enough posers for all of us.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 22, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> As noted, officers don't wear service stripes (I don't know why, it's one of those O things).  But service stripes are allocated 1 for every three years of service.  I can't get a good count on his stripes because they all kind of run together in the pic, but it looks like they are in the teens, which would indicate over 30 years of service.  He claims 27 years, so his story isn't matching his uniform.



The difference between Navy officer and E uniforms are many and multiple, but subtle.  I am convinced it's because if people go Mustang (I did) they have to shell out big $ for a whole new seabag.  

I pick on the army for all of it's baubles, beads, badges, and patches, but I admire the history and enjoy reading this thread to learn more.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 7, 2022)

Be on the lookout for some poser ass bitches straight out of Boot Camp!

National Defense Service Medal won’t be awarded after December


----------



## Intel Nerd (Sep 7, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Be on the lookout for some poser ass bitches straight out of Boot Camp!
> 
> National Defense Service Medal won’t be awarded after December



What a time to be alive. They'll keep the GWOT and GWOT-EM, but only for those very small limited missions.

It's been over 20 years since this wasn't issued. To think my dumb*** just went indefinite a few months ago, but the wars are over.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 7, 2022)

After GWOT kicked off the AD guys were getting the NDS medal out of boot/basic, but reservists weren't.  A guy from my unit contacted our senator at the time, Elizabeth Dole.  In fact, he drove to her office, which was 10 minutes from our unit.  Her office contacted him the following week, said they reached out to DoD, and it wasn't long after when they said that every swinging dick would be eligible.

I harbor no illusions that he or Dole lit the fire, but I imagine their were a lot of people who reacted similarly and that got the conversation going.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567988826177667074


----------



## JedisonsDad (Sep 22, 2022)

House candidate called himself a combat vet. Records show he wasn’t.


----------



## AWP (Sep 22, 2022)

A liar and a coward. He’s perfect for Washington and sadly this is where my Republican Party is going.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 22, 2022)

AWP said:


> A liar and a coward. He’s perfect for Washington and sadly this is where my Republican Party is going.


I wonder if he is one of the people that the Democrats are supporting in this election cycle.


----------



## AWP (Sep 22, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I wonder if he is one of the people that the Democrats are supporting in this election cycle.



Considering Trump endorsed the guy, I doubt if Majewski has any Dem. support.


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 22, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I wonder if he is one of the people that the Democrats are supporting in this election cycle.





AWP said:


> Considering Trump endorsed the guy, I doubt if Majewski has any Dem. support.




The fact that Trump supports him is 100% why the DNC would have given money to back him in the Republican primary.

Trump seems to be more likely to endorse a candidate that will stroke his ego (Oz, Walker, etc) than a candidate that is running a normal campaign. 

The hope (for the DNC) is enough dumb dumbs like this POS make it to the actual election that regular Republicans either don't vote or switch parties. 
The only reason I could see him not having got DNC money is because the district he's in has had the same Dem win since the 80s. It'd be weird to waste money on a safe district.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 22, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> The fact that Trump supports him is 100% why the DNC would have given money to back him in the Republican primary.
> 
> Trump seems to be more likely to endorse a candidate that will stroke his ego (Oz, Walker, etc) than a candidate that is running a normal campaign.
> 
> ...


For sure.  It just seems more than a little disingenuous to say "MAGA Republicans are a threat to our democracy!!" and then... give a bunch of money to MAGA Republicans.  Not sure whether that happened in this case or not.

Whether he's a serious contender or not, it makes sense for Democrats to throw some money his way, or at least to highlight him.  Even more so if he doesn't have a great shot.  As we've seen time and time again here, it's very easy to tar a large group of people by painting with a broad brush.


----------



## AWP (Sep 22, 2022)

Maybe I'm obtuse, but the play here, the strat, is the Dems back this POS where he beats more moderate Republicans. With him going against their longtime gal in November, the thought is people will be so disgusted by this clown they won't vote or they will vote Dem.?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 22, 2022)

AWP said:


> Maybe I'm obtuse, but the play here, the strat, is the Dems back this POS where he beats more moderate Republicans. With him going against their longtime gal in November, the thought is people will be so disgusted by this clown they won't vote or they will vote Dem.?


You nailed it on the head. I’ve been reading a number of articles that say there is quite a bit of democratic infighting about the strategy.


----------



## AWP (Sep 22, 2022)

Pre-season Alabama: Okay, we send some of our best recruits and current players to Carolina. The Gamecocks take the SEC East, we're guaranteed a victory in the Sugar Bowl, then we play for a national championship.
Some poor bastard in the meeting: What about Georgia, don't they have a vote?
'Bama: Uhhh, someone get this guy out of here!


----------



## Topkick (Sep 22, 2022)

AWP said:


> A liar and a coward



I'll never understand a poser, who actually did serve and did contribute, feeling the need to lie about their service. Small dick syndrome must be a frustrating condition. The GOP has cut this Fuckstick off. He earned his stupid prizes.

I enjoy whataboutism. So FWIW it happens in both parties. This guy is still in office.

Richard Blumenthal’s Words on Vietnam Service Differ From History (Published 2010)


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 22, 2022)

AWP said:


> Considering Trump endorsed the guy, I doubt if Majewski has any Dem. support.


Not sure about this particular guy, but that is a thing:  

Opinion | Democrats for MAGA Republicans

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/09/12/democrats-interfere-republican-primaries/

Patty Murray Defends Dem Donations to 'MAGA Republicans' - Washington Free Beacon


----------



## AWP (Sep 22, 2022)

A poser is a poser is poser. Fuck them all. Their party shouldn't matter, nor their ethnicity, their sex, sexual orientation, religion, or whatever box(exs) one prefers. A poser is an absolute bag of shit who should be loaded into a cannon and fired into the sun.

I also cannot respect someone who, when confronted with poserdom, defends a shit bag. Fuck all of them.


----------



## AWP (Sep 23, 2022)

Welp, he's done. Republicans are pulling his ads, about a million dollar's worth.

Republicans Pull Ads for Trump-Backed House Candidate Who Lied About His Military Record

2022 Midterm Election news and updates as Democrats, Republicans vie for control of Congress


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 23, 2022)

AWP said:


> Welp, he's done. Republicans are pulling his ads, about a million dollar's worth.
> 
> Republicans Pull Ads for Trump-Backed House Candidate Who Lied About His Military Record
> 
> 2022 Midterm Election news and updates as Democrats, Republicans vie for control of Congress


How does someone get that far, this late without having this be known?  Do they not vet candidates at all?  I'd think this would be a week 1, day 1 kind of thing: has the candidate been convicted of any major felonies, does any claimed service record check out, etc.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 23, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> How does someone get that far, this late without having this be known?  Do they not vet candidates at all?  I'd think this would be a week 1, day 1 kind of thing: has the candidate been convicted of any major felonies, does any claimed service record check out, etc.


Most people tend to simply believe what they are told.  And many people, including other vets, are loathe to press for details for various reasons.

Additionally, sometimes these things start off 100% accurate (if misleading) and go from there.  For example, SEN Blumenthal could 100% accurately claim that he was a "Vietnam era" veteran.  Sketchy, but not a flat-out lie.  Then someone who either doesn't know the difference, or wants to deliberately misrepresent, changes it to "Vietnam veteran."  And by that point you have to live the lie... until you get caught.

Same could have happened in this case.  He "supported the Afghan War" from Qatar or wherever, then either he or someone on his team turns that into "Afghanistan veteran," and he didn't have the intestinal fortitude to correct it.  And now, correctly, he's out on his ass.  I would like that to happen to more politicians.

A lot of people just don't understand the differences like we do.  I had to correct my sister once when she told people we were talking to that I was "in the Special Forces."  No, I'm an intel officer in a Special Forces unit.  Those are two very different things.  We understand that, but a lot of civilians just don't.


----------



## MIkeH92467 (Sep 23, 2022)

I enjoy the company (real life and virtual) of military types. I grew up Air Force and am proud of my service with the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, but I try my damndest to keep from giving anyone the impression that I'm a veteran of any kind (let alone some sort of hero, which I ain't). I wear a camo shirt when the weather permits (I like all the pockets) buy I don't have one bit of insignia, not even a name tab. That kind of stuff is for people who've earned the right to wear them. Of course, those who did serve, but exaggerate their service are another kettle of fish and I'm happy to let other veterans pile on to them, although I will chalk that up as a real downgrade of character.


----------



## compforce (Sep 23, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> A lot of people just don't understand the differences like we do.  I had to correct my sister once when she told people we were talking to that I was "in the Special Forces."  No, I'm an intel officer in a Special Forces unit.  Those are two very different things.  We understand that, but a lot of civilians just don't.


Me, literally every time I'm asked who I served with: 20th Special Forces Group, I wasn't a Green Beret, I did their computers.

It's not that hard, why do so many people either lie or let others assume that because you were with the unit, you did whatever the unit is famous for?  

For those that actually served, but lie about their service, you know better.  No mercy.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 23, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Most people tend to simply believe what they are told.  And many people, including other vets, are loathe to press for details for various reasons.
> 
> Additionally, sometimes these things start off 100% accurate (if misleading) and go from there.  For example, SEN Blumenthal could 100% accurately claim that he was a "Vietnam era" veteran.  Sketchy, but not a flat-out lie.  Then someone who either doesn't know the difference, or wants to deliberately misrepresent, changes it to "Vietnam veteran."  And by that point you have to live the lie... until you get caught.
> 
> ...



Now that I'm working some with socom and the school house, it's interesting what my colleagues say about me ("He is working for the Green berets".  That's what my boss says).  I am very aware of semantics and language, I don't want to misrepresent to anyone.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## AWP (Sep 23, 2022)

Majewski just held a press conference where he claims all of his orders and deployments...


wait for it...


are classified.

Majewski press conference

Skip forward to about 1:10 or so.

And might sue the reporters from the AP who broke the story. What a bag of shit.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 23, 2022)

What a fucking cunt.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 23, 2022)

I don't know this guy from dick, but I was just on some of his social media.  Holy hell, what a shit sandwich.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 23, 2022)

Zzz


AWP said:


> Majewski just held a press conference where he claims all of his orders and deployments...
> 
> 
> wait for it...
> ...


 it’s OK.  President Trump declassified it. ;)


----------



## JedisonsDad (Sep 23, 2022)

AWP said:


> Majewski just held a press conference where he claims all of his orders and deployments...
> 
> 
> wait for it...
> ...


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 23, 2022)

Ohio is full of corruption


----------



## Topkick (Sep 23, 2022)

I hoped the guy would prove us wrong, but at this point Majewski should probably just STFU and go away. His defense has been utterly ridiculous,  proving besides Qatar, he also deployed to Korea and Japan. 🤔


----------



## Andoni (Sep 23, 2022)

To start with, let's see his 1) printouts, 2)  original paper (showing adjudication date), and his one time generated, unclassified triple-authenticated transcript, to even entertain the discussion. 

Because what he's actually saying is he participated in unauthorized mission sets. Perfect. 

 People like him do a disservice to everyone. "The server disappeared" and "They were lost in the fire,"  and "Me and my guys can never talk about what we did," doesn't cut it.
 On that note, the above mentioned are on him to keep up with. And if he were worth anything-- on the National Platform, he would have that, and more, tattooed on his ass and and an obscene number of copies. What a piece of shit.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 24, 2022)

What pisses me off more than him doubling down, is that I was going to make a post titled “wait for it…” But decided not to because I thought he couldn’t be that stupid and would instead just fade away.

Boy did I call that one wrong.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573359423250173953


----------



## Andoni (Sep 24, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What pisses me off more than him doubling down, is that I was going to make a post titled “wait for it…” But decided not to because I thought he couldn’t be that stupid and would instead just fade away.
> 
> Boy did I call that one wrong.
> 
> ...


God, he can go fuck himself. He's a piece of goddamn shit. He's a liar and a fraud. 

It seems that he like anyone, who's "really good at their pursuit" whether that be lying, criminal activities, whatever-- are just examples of the very worst.

Of course he's doubling down. Of course he's playing the "it's the land of rainbows and unicorns and make believe."

I hope he gets in trouble, if nothing else, for Espirit de Corps. I would love to talk to him. 

He's a clown.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 24, 2022)

From the video, he sounds Air Force...I tried hunting down his DD-214, but failed.  With that being said there's no way in hek an air crew member (fixed or rotary) in the beginning of OEF doesn't recall every take off and landing and into what bases they landed.

Also, I don't see how any of that initial part of OEF is still classified, but I'm no expert.  Even if it is one could talk around the subject easily.  End state the guy seems shady because after his scripted reading, the train came off the tracks FAST once he started answering questions.

Edit - deleted Qatar joke...noone found it amusing!


----------



## Topkick (Sep 24, 2022)

I'm convinced he's full of shit. The original report questioned his own claims of a tour in Afghanistan by reporting he was only in Qatar. He responds with "See, I also deployed to Korea and Japan".


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 24, 2022)

Topkick said:


> I'm convinced he's full of shit. The original report questioned his own claims of a tour in Afghanistan by reporting he was only in Qatar. He responds with "See, I also deployed to Korea and Japan".



Agree good sir.  I was just trying to explain my thoughts on why I feel the same.


----------



## Topkick (Sep 24, 2022)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Agree good sir.  I was just trying to explain my thoughts on why I feel the same.


I would gladly eat crow if he ever proved he was in Afghanistan. No matter, its a stretch to claim he's a "combat veteran".


----------



## JedisonsDad (Sep 24, 2022)

DocumentCloud

For your reading pleasure.

It’s a record of Majewski. Dude was a 2T2 (aerial porter, aka drove k loaders to planes) for four years…


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 24, 2022)

Yeah...an 2T2 "Operator"...lol


----------



## JedisonsDad (Sep 24, 2022)

Now, I’m unfamiliar with the new stolen valor laws, but could one not argue that he is profiting, or receiving goods, based on false service claims?


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 24, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What pisses me off more than him doubling down, is that I was going to make a post titled “wait for it…” But decided not to because I thought he couldn’t be that stupid and would instead just fade away.
> 
> Boy did I call that one wrong.
> 
> ...


(responding to Majewski's statement, not to the above post)

There are people who do "classified deployments."  However, they generally don't go around bragging about it the way this guy does.  And that is far and away the exception.  Most people in the military, even those in SOF units, don't do "classified deployments."  There may be OPSEC concerns, and the fact that you're in Country X might indeed be classified while you're there, but I'm pretty sure the entire world knew that the US was operating... a lot... in AFG from 2001-2021+.

All four of my deployments to Afghanistan were with SOF units.  The fact that I went to AFG isn't classified.  Some of the stuff I did there was.  That's why I have some very vaguely-worded awards, "you did good things... at... you know, the place..." and some of my evals consist of a "block check" notification and a note of who to contact if someone needs to see the classified version.  But it would still be super-easy for me to prove that I was there.  And if there was something I did that I couldn't prove because "it's classified," then I like to think that I wouldn't be going around talking to the whole world about it.

I agree with everyone who thinks this guy is lying.  And I love how he's using the Air Force's statement, which is basically saying "this guy is lying," to try to church up his claims.

I wonder what the guys he served with are saying.  That could be really illuminating.


----------



## Topkick (Sep 24, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> wonder what the guys he served with are saying. That could be really illuminating.


Good point. I havent seen where anyone has stepped up yet to back a brother up. Being someone of influence, you'd think someone would be willing to back his claims.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 24, 2022)

Topkick said:


> Good point. I havent seen where anyone has stepped up yet to back a brother up. Being someone of influence, you'd think someone would be willing to back his claims.


It's also interesting that there's not a big group of guys Swift Boating the shit out of him right now.  Or maybe they are and I'm just not tracking.


----------



## pardus (Sep 24, 2022)

Majewski was definitely in A’stan, and I can prove it!


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 24, 2022)

Fake news.  No black bar over his eyes.  You know his deployment was classified...


----------



## AWP (Sep 24, 2022)

Maybe I’m being too hard on this guy. I forgot the AF’s contribution to JSOC is an Aerial Port Squadron.

Not all heroes wear Tridents.


----------



## Topkick (Sep 24, 2022)

AWP said:


> Maybe I’m being too hard on this guy. I forgot the AF’s contribution to JSOC is an Aerial Port Squadron.
> 
> Not all heroes wear Tridents.


Serious question; Didnt drone pilots get credit for combat deployments/ awards?


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 24, 2022)

They tried….but, no.

but, this is being attempted….

New legislation aims to give drone crews tax-free combat pay


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 24, 2022)

You guys better watch what you say about the Aerial Port Squadrons else... 

Aerial port squadron - Wikipedia


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 24, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> You guys better watch what you say about the Aerial Port Squadrons else...
> 
> Aerial port squadron - Wikipedia



No cited sources noted in June 2018...they may be super duper classified. Even SEALs don't tout classified information.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 24, 2022)

Kaldak said:


> No cited sources noted in June 2018...they may be super duper classified. Even SEALs don't tout classified information.



You talk about it, he gets to chain you.


----------



## AWP (Sep 25, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> You talk about it, he gets to chain you.



Hence why @amlove21 went Air Force...


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 25, 2022)

AWP said:


> Hence why @amlove21 went Air Force...


I’m calling the police this is literally 
V I O L E N C E. 

Shaking rn.


----------



## pardus (Sep 25, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> I’m calling the police this is literally
> V I O L E N C E.
> 
> Shaking rn.


https://i.makeagif.com/media/8-01-2016/MaONsv.gif


----------



## CQB (Sep 26, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> You guys better watch what you say about the Aerial Port Squadrons else...
> 
> Aerial port squadron - Wikipedia


They’re wharfies with tats. No wait!


----------



## JedisonsDad (Sep 29, 2022)

It gets better!

Ohio GOP Candidate Caught BSing on Military Record Again: AP


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 29, 2022)

JedisonsDad said:


> It gets better!
> 
> Ohio GOP Candidate Caught BSing on Military Record Again: AP



I can't find a story on it, but he apparently had posted on social media pictures of his "Vietnam Veteran Navy SEAL" Uncle Rick, in full uniform with the trident. 
Allegedly, Uncle Rick was never a SEAL.  Seems poserdom might run in the family.


----------



## Andoni (Sep 29, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> I can't find a story on it, but he apparently had posted on social media pictures of his "Vietnam Veteran Navy SEAL" Uncle Rick, in full uniform with the trident.
> Allegedly, Uncle Rick was never a SEAL.  Seems poserdom might run in the family.


I am baffled at how this guy came to take up a GOP slot on this go round. 

Is he on the twice failed congressional bid  trajectory? Is he going to come back? Lolz. jk. I'm sure he'll start a health and wellness business


----------



## AWP (Sep 29, 2022)

Guys, we've all been there! Stop being so hard on this guy! Who among us hasn't confused a DUI arrest with a barracks fight?

Anyway, dude had a DUI and was still sent to Qatar?



Andoni said:


> I am baffled at how this guy came to take up a GOP slot on this go round.
> 
> Is he on the twice failed congressional bid  trajectory? Is he going to come back? Lolz. jk. I'm sure he'll start a health and wellness business



Some of us has sounded warnings about the pedestal on which we've placed our veterans. Others don't see posing as a problem, just harmless little lies and all, right? I'll be the dick in the room: running for office, job application, free appetizer at Chili's...you should prepare for vetting. If you're hiring a "vet" or on staff of someone who is even running for county dog catcher...vet that motherfucker. Posers are taking advantage of the free pass we've given vets since 9/11.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 29, 2022)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> From the video, he sounds Air Force...I tried hunting down his DD-214, but failed.  With that being said there's no way in hek an air crew member (fixed or rotary) in the beginning of OEF doesn't recall every take off and landing and into what bases they landed.
> 
> *Also, I don't see how any of that initial part of OEF is still classified, but I'm no expert. * Even if it is one could talk around the subject easily.  End state the guy seems shady because after his scripted reading, the train came off the tracks FAST once he started answering questions.
> 
> Edit - deleted Qatar joke...noone found it amusing!


I had a guy deploy in Oct 2001, where he went and who he supported is still classified.

I assisted a JSOC 2T guy with his medical retirement package.  I had to testify because he wouldn't violate his NDA and testify on his behalf.
FWIW, all my testimony was unclas, but I was able to explain to the board how "we" did things.

Classified deployments still get travel vouchers, even if the where are you/when were you there block says classified on it.  

Dude's full of shit.


----------



## Topkick (Sep 29, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> I can't find a story on it, but he apparently had posted on social media pictures of his "Vietnam Veteran Navy SEAL" Uncle Rick, in full uniform with the trident.
> Allegedly, Uncle Rick was never a SEAL.  Seems poserdom might run in the family.



Doesn't everyone have an uncle who was a SEAL or Green Beret in Vietnam?


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 29, 2022)

My uncle flew helicopters in Vietnam, Cobras for the Marines. Later he settled in Hawaii and owned his own helo and helped his mate out with his PI work. His mate never paid him. Fuel was cheap then.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 29, 2022)

Topkick said:


> Doesn't everyone have an uncle who was a SEAL or Green Beret in Vietnam?



One of my favorite stories was when I was a student in the Q course. Contractor prolly in his 40’s early 50’s, definitely actually a former SF guy, but probably NG. This was 2007/8ish, so possibly he had GWOT experience, but that is not really important. 

SEAL medic student: so yeah the new Rambo movie is pretty cool.

Contractor: I don’t need to see it, I lived that life.

SEAL: you were a riverboat driver in Burma?

Contractor: …..

It may be a you had to be there moment, but it sticks with me. Never be the “I lived that life” guy in comparison to movies. It is weird for everyone.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Sep 29, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> One of my favorite stories was when I was a student in the Q course. Contractor prolly in his 40’s early 50’s, definitely actually a former SF guy, but probably NG. This was 2007/8ish, so possibly he had GWOT experience, but that is not really important.
> 
> SEAL medic student: so yeah the new Rambo movie is pretty cool.
> 
> ...


I pictured this in the same tone and context as Happy Gilmore questioning Shooter McGavin about eating pieces of shit for breakfast.


----------



## MIkeH92467 (Oct 21, 2022)

I have a woodlands camo shirt that I wear as a light jacket. I don't have name tape, insignia, tab or rank indications of any kind. I had a guy tell me a while back "Thank you for your service". I told him I appreciated the thought, but that I hate the idea of anyone thinking I'm trying to claim credit for being something I'm not. It was an awkward moment. If I say something to someone about wearing a veteran's cap or some such, I try to limit my comments to something that will make it clear I understand how they served and that I respect them for it. Personally, I respect anyone even if all they did was "shovel shit in Louisiana". If you go where they told you to go and did what they told you to do, that's honorable service. That said, Special Operators have a special place in my heart. As George Orwell said  (more or less) "We sleep sound in our beds because rough men work to keep it so."


----------



## JedisonsDad (Nov 3, 2022)

If true, good on his dad. Not only for outing him for false claims about his service, but also for his hate of the military, the enlisted, and for representing his district only by “renting a bed and breakfast”.

Father of Democratic state House candidate says son lying about military service | Fox News


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 3, 2022)

JedisonsDad said:


> If true, good on his dad. Not only for outing him for false claims about his service, but also for his hate of the military, the enlisted, and for representing his district only by “renting a bed and breakfast”.
> 
> Father of Democratic state House candidate says son lying about military service | Fox News


That’ll make for an awkward Thanksgiving gathering!


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 3, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> That’ll make for an awkward Thanksgiving gathering!



"Meet my son, the lying piece of shit...."


----------



## AWP (Nov 3, 2022)

Sad, just sad these things happen. Not just by the shitbags themselves, but by their campaigns, political parties, and even so-called "journalists." You know how hard it is to run down this clown's claims, or that of any poser?

Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) and The Privacy Act



> Most information in a Federal (non-archival) Official Personnel Folder (OPF) is not releasable to the general public without the written consent of the individual whose record is involved. *The Freedom of Information Act does allow, however, for certain information to be released without the individual's consent. *The Office of Personnel Management (OPM) has determined that the following information can be released to the public:
> 
> 
> Name
> ...



And it gets worse, again showing how lazy, incompetent, gullible, and plain fucking stupid people are.

Clyde Shavers - Service To School



> Clyde is a 2013 graduate of the U.S. Naval Academy with a Bachelor of Science in Political Science with Honors and Chinese. *He commissioned into the nuclear submarine community and later transitioned as a public affairs officer in 2015*. His operational tours include U.S. Naval Forces Central Command/U.S. 5th Fleet in Bahrain and Destroyer Squadron SEVEN in Singapore. Clyde graduated from Yale Law School with a Juris Doctor degree in 2022.



Bet a dollar this POS was selected for subs, but flunked out of nuke school. Graduates and commissions in 2013, but is a PAO in two years? You think the Navy would allow a nuke qualified officer to become a PAO with a year-ish in the fleet?

Thinking and research are hard. Fuck this guy and fuck everyone who supports his campaign.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Nov 3, 2022)

AWP said:


> Sad, just sad these things happen. Not just by the shitbags themselves, but by their campaigns, political parties, and even so-called "journalists." You know how hard it is to run down this clown's claims, or that of any poser?
> 
> Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) and The Privacy Act
> 
> ...


“Commissioned into the nuclear submarine community”

To me, that sounds like a support bullet. Kind of how Intel can be assigned to the “SOF community”.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 3, 2022)

I think it begins with  one little lie; something that once answered cannot be taken back without admitting the lie.  At some point more questions are asked and details have to be created to support the lie.


----------



## Marauder06 (Tuesday at 3:02 PM)




----------



## Devildoc (Tuesday at 3:18 PM)

Marauder06 said:


>



He's a literal 'sergeant major'....


----------



## Marauder06 (Tuesday at 4:06 PM)

Devildoc said:


> He's a literal 'sergeant major'....


“Special Forces” sergeant major.


----------



## Topkick (Tuesday at 4:16 PM)

Devildoc said:


> He's a literal 'sergeant major'....



Only the best get selected. Kinda like Delta Force but better. 🙄


----------



## AWP (Tuesday at 6:34 PM)

Imagine buying a fake passport from that dude.


----------



## Totentanz (Tuesday at 6:56 PM)

AWP said:


> Imagine buying a fake passport from that dude.



"Hey, Alabama's not a country!"


----------

